# New paved track in Lee NH



## wcrotty

TC Hobbys has a new pavement track in Lee NH. 
50x25

Oval racing Tuesday nights.
Practice 6-7pm - Racing starts at 7:30pm
Classes: 1/18th pan oval (nascar bodies)
1/10th pan stock oval (nascar bodies)
Legends oval

Road course Thursday nights.
Practice 6-7pm - Racing starts at 7:30pm
Classes: 1/18th pan
1/18th sedan
1/28th 

Entry fee $5

www.crottyscustomrc.com

pics soon


----------



## wcrotty

pics up on the web site


----------



## wcrotty

Oh ya.....racing is on for tonight. It looks like
the rain will hold off.


----------



## wcrotty

Results for may 27th oval

We had a great first night of oval racing with 
10 racers showing up even with the threatening
weather. This was the first real test on how the
10th scale cars would run. The track was designed
for 18th scale only but they bigger cars ran great.
The A main had some real good door to door racing.
Bill Jr jumped out with an early lead with Tawnya and 
Shawn right behind. Shawn got by Tawnya and set
his sights on Bill Jr. Not long after Bill jr tapped the boards
and Shawn went by with the winning pass and grabbed a 
half a track lead. Tawnya and bill swapped back an forth
for the rest of the race with Bill Jr pulling down second.
That was a great race and lots of fun.

18th stock was lots of fun too. With 5 cars in the
main. Two cars dropped out early, Ricky and Shawn.
The race was now down to three people bud, bill,
and dean jr. Bill got tangled up early and was playing 
catch up but just ran out of time. Dean jr got the win.

Great racing and thanks for a fun night.

10th stock

a-main
1st Shawn 56 4m 1.85s 
2nd Bill Jr 55 4m 0.95s
3rd Tawnya 55 4m 3.46s
4 Larry 0 0m 0.00s Did Not Finish

b-main
1st Frank 50 4m 5.86s
2nd Ed 44 4m 5.36s
3 Bill B 0 0m 0.00s Did Not Finish

18th pan stock

1st Dean Jr 43 4m 5.05s
2nd Bill B 42 4m 4.50s
3rd Bud 38 4m 0.75s
4th Shawn 13 1m13.96s
5th Ricky 5 0m56.88s

legends

1st Larry 45 4m 4.10s
2nd Bud 42 4m 0.29s


----------



## wcrotty

Results for thursday onroad

28th stock A

1st Dean Jr 27 6m10.25s
2nd Bill 25 6m 7.60s
3rd Larry 23 6m10.10s

28th stock B

1st Jason 20 6m10.58s
2nd Glen 6 1m48.40s

18th Sedan A

1st Dean Jr 28 6m 1.62s
2nd Larry 27 6m 9.13s
3rd Ricky 26 6m 8.83s
4th Tom 0 0m 0.00s 

18th Sedan B

1st Bill Sr 25 6m 7.98s
2nd Bud 23 6m 0.72s
3rd Bill 14 6m13.23s

28th mod A

1st Sccott 24 6m 6.23s
2nd Bill Jr 24 6m 7.63s
3rd Philip 22 6m18.35s

18th pan sedan stock

1st Larry 29 6m 3.97s
2nd Bud 26 6m13.73s
3rd Bill 0 0m 0.00s


----------



## bojo

Bill how did you guys do in New York ?


----------



## wcrotty

Hi Ed,

I did very well. I took down first in 
mini z open and second in mini z stock.

The entire trip was great. We all had
a great time. The track was really 
great and the competition was awesome.
Both races were less then a second apart.

See you Tuesday.

Bill


----------



## disruptor10

*sweet !*

How far is lee,NH from clifton park NY ? I gotta come race with ya sometime......how ya doin JR ?


----------



## Anchor2

Hi Bill,

I should have time in a few weeks to run on Tuesday nights for the oval. Track looks nice, and I hear from Coro Kid that you have been stress testing all the walls :lol: , sorry but your evolution will not be competitive enough :jest: . See ya in a few if not sooner.

Jim :thumbsup:


----------



## wcrotty

Disruptor10,

It's about 4 hours from CP NY to Lee NH.
We have some guys that used to race
in wakefield and K&N Race there.
I'm doing well just works been killing
me. Life of a software eng in bad times.

Jimmay,

You know and i know that Open guys can't
race stock. :jest: I'll just have my dad Mr Reedy
whip me up a stock motor with the HeeHaw
dyno. :thumbsup: 
The Evolution 10 had about 2 inches of dust on
it when i took it off the shelf. The Dark Side 
is running really well for a car that is many years
old. I can't afford a new one so it will have to 
do for now.

Can't wait to see you jimmay.


----------



## CORO KID

Well I`ll be coaching ol`jim in the school of crotty r/c hack moves so he can servive racing the hammer bothers! :thumbsup: Of coarse he is MR Smooth,he should get highroller out of work for this one.I`ve already have Jims Batteries , Jims motor and Jims old fast car.
CORO :devil:


----------



## bojo

sorry guys racing in gilford tonight.  

ED


----------



## wcrotty

ok ed tell they guys up there i said hi.


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

bill, How did you end up with one of my cars? E-mail me: [email protected]


----------



## silverbullet146

*Anchor 2*

Well, Well, Well, If it isn't the old Sea Gull himself. And he's going to race a stock motor. He best get the old guy to fix one up or he isn't going to even keep up to the Coro Kid let alone Bill Jr. In case you can't find the place Jimmine look for the tire smoke and the sound of the "Hee Haw" machine. If you really want to try some fun borrow either Larry or Bill Sr.s BRP car and try to give Bill Jr. a run in the 18th scale division.
:jest:


----------



## Anchor2

Hey Silverbullet,

Maybe I'll bring my FX10 out of retirement to show all how to run fast on the hot top! Does your hee haaw need to graze before you test each motor. :jest: 

Just be ready, I was hoping to be there this coming Tues, but taking the kids out, so plan on the Tues after or I might make a surprise appearance to the secret run!

Jim :thumbsup:


----------



## wcrotty

Looks like we might be able to race tonight outside.
I hope the rain holds off.

Jimmay you will need more then your FX10 to run 
fast.


----------



## Anchor2

Bill,

I'm sure you probably race like a Jeff Gordon fan (slow and full of excuses, if you don't punt them first)!  DOH!

However, I drive like the #3, so I will have to lean on your car in the corners, if you can keep up :lol: 

Jim

ps. Watch out for Coro kid he has been doing some testing for his 18th scale car. He fell over laughing when I inquired how fast silverbullet was running. :tongue:


----------



## wcrotty

Well the anti rain dance worked. We got in the entire night 
of racing in and on the way home it started to rain. So far
we have not been rained out this year....knock on wood.

We had 12 people racing 24 cars. 6 28th stock,
7 18th sedan stock, 5 28th mod, 6 18th sedan mod.

In 28th stock Dean Jr TQd but wasn't able to race the main
because his servo in his micro died and he was franticly 
fixing it. But that didn't change the drivers competitiveness.
Larry and Jason battled back and fourth till the very end with
Larry beating out Jason. Great race Jason and Larry. Just think
Jason has only been racing for 3 weeks now. Bill Sr, Glen, and
Bud battled it out for the last three positions. Maybe next week 
Jason.

In 18th sedan stock Bill Jr TQed with Tom a close second. Tom 
had to leave early before the main so he didn't get to run. Bill Jr 
took home the win but the real battle was for second. Bill Sr and 
Dean Jr were swapping the second position back and fourth. Good 
old Bill Sr Pulled a Jeff Gordon move on the last lap when the buzzer
sounded. Punted Dean Jr coming onto the straight away and walked 
away with second and Dean Jr got third. Larry was right up in the mix
until he got tangled up and put on his side and lost a lap. He battled
Jason and Bud for the fourth spot. Bill Jr has to teach his dad 
how to pass cleanly.

In 28th mod Bill Jr TQed but with stiff competition. Dean Sr came out 
of his short retirement to challenge Jr. Dean Sr and Bill Jr were neck 
and neck the entire race. Dean was driving his pro-z with a SO3 
and Bill was driving his all kyosho parts mini-z with an xspeed motor.
Dean had much more horse power. He would be four feet behind Bill
in the beginning of the straight and four feet a head at the end. Lap
after lap Bill would pass Dean in the infield and then Dean would
motor by Bill on the straight. Dean took down the win with a 
flawless lap at the end. Dean Jr took home third and Philip
with some handling problems was fourth. Glen finished up in 
fifth.

In 18th Sedan mod Bill Jr TQed but again Dean Sr right behind.
The Main started out great. Bill Jr, Dean Sr, Brian, and Phil
were all battling for the lead. Bill Jr then was pulling away from
Dean and Brian. Phil was fading a little with a little less HP then
the rest of the guys. Brian lost a tire and dropped out of the lead 
contention. With Brian out Dean then set his sights on Bill and
caught him with 2 minutes to go. Dean passed Bill and both battled 
to the end with Dean taking down the win. Sams car was glitching and
Glen had a problem with his speed control after flying off the track in
the second heat. Dean Sr sweeping the mod class for the night.

Join us next Thursday to say farewell to Philip. He is moving to LA 
and next week is his last day racing with us. We will surly miss
his company and all the help he has giving all the racers. He also
raised the competition level up a bunch with his driving skills and
super speed.


----------



## bish101

I finished my BRP car this weekend (thanks to Bill jr and sr on saterday) so I'll be ready to swap some paint on Tuesday night. Can not wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## CORO KID

Lets see Sr and Jr,1 buds car and all three of you guys tuning on that little car.I hope its fast because if they are racing also, you will trade some paint. Am I going to have to change your Name to Bill #4? I like racing fast cars so bring it on,I need the practise.Nerf`n the game racing the Bills woohoo!
Coro :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## bojo

bill I wont be there tonight  I am golfing after work.


----------



## bish101

CORO I was looking for you last night what happened? Bill got my BRP running good so when Im able to handle all that speed look out. :lol: Cant wait till Thursday.


----------



## wcrotty

Thursday we had to say good bye to a great racer and friend.
Philip NG is moving to LA and it was his last day racing. So 
we celebrated the time we got to spend with him and we all got
to eat some good cake. mmmmmm cake.

On to the racing front. We had an ok showing of people 10 racers
and 19 cars. 4 Mini Z stock, 7 micro stock, 5 mini z mod, and
3 micro mod. It was the hottest nights so far this year and the racers
didn't complain at all. Ok no much. The track temp didn't change
much all night so setups were tough to predict.

Mini Z stock had heated battles all night. Bill Sr TQed but Larry
and Jason were just as fast. When the horn sounded for the main
Sr, Larry and Jason were all battling for many laps. Jason faded a 
bit but Sr and Larry were dicing it out all race. At one point Sr 
had a good lead but waited up for larry to race. But near the end 
of the race Sr dorked a board and Larry went on to win. Jason 
ended up third and bud fourth.

Micro Stock A had great racing all night. Bill Jr TQed with Dean Jr and 
Tom duking it out for second. The first heat had Tom finishing only a couple 
feet behind Dean. In the main Bill checked out early with Dean and Tom
battling for second. Tom then picked up a stone in the gear and his car
sounded like a bike with a baseball card in the spokes. Dean finished 
second with Tom in third.

Micro Stock B had Bill Sr as TQ. But in the main Larry was flying.
Hmmmmm. Bill Sr did all he could to catch him but with no luck and finished
second. Jason had a body rub and a couple traction roles and finished third.
Buds car was a little slow but was very steady and finished 4th.

Mini Z Mod was a race of attrition. Philip TQed and in the main battled Scott 
for first place until Scott dumped and Philip took the win. Dean Sr ended up
third with Dean Jr forth. Bill Jr broke ever race so no need to talk about him.

Micro Mod was flying tonight. Bill Jr TQ with a track record of 38 laps 6:09.
Philip had to drop out after the first race due to a broken part. In the main 
Deans car had a slight handling problem and Bills car was dialed. Bill took
home the win with Dean in second.

Thanks everyone who came out to race on such a hot day. Next week should be
cooler and the racing just a fierce. All the battles in the classes are getting better.
The new comer Jason is excelling faster then ever and we will be getting
more new racers soon. 
Oval night looks great too. Three new buds cars to race against. 
That makes at least 11 if we can get everyone to show up on the 
same night. Looks like 10th scale will be getting better with Jim and
Dan bringing thier talent down.

Until next week.

This is Bill Jr signing off.


----------



## Anchor2

Glad to hear that Dan will be showing up on Tuesday. Should be a good night of racing. :thumbsup: 

See everyone then.
Jim


----------



## dancingd

I'm going to have to come down and watch this...


----------



## wcrotty

I'm not sure if Dan is going to make it this week
but soon i hope.


----------



## CORO KID

It was sad to see Phil leave us,he was fun to race with and just hang around.But that gives the Team of JR and Coro a better change at the SR team[plus 1 JR] to go fast since Phil will not be helping to guys so much  So you guys will have to work as hard as us.We have the world famous Scott J.on our side.So team SR beware! I`ll see you on the Oval.We well be adding Bud to our team just so things are even.
Coro :devil: 
Ps I found some speed secrets :thumbsup:


----------



## bish101

well its tuesday and im iching to go raceing. hope all you guys can make it tonight looks like it will be a hot one. ill be looking to see coros speed secrets too.


----------



## Anchor2

I'll be there, what time does everyone usually show up? I hear that Coro will have his new speed on display tonight. Wondering if silverbullet will make his presence known? :wave: 

Jim


----------



## wcrotty

Hey Jim,

People start showing up at 6ish.

I'll be there at 6-6:30

later

Bill


----------



## bish101

Had a blast raceing last night especialy the last race (micro stock)  . Unfortunately i dont think ill be there on thursday have to go see the fireworks (4th of july) ya no. hope to see you guys next tuesday though. :thumbsup:


----------



## CORO KID

JR
Where is the Hack report,It was cool racing old friends,hope to see them next week.
Coro


----------



## Anchor2

What a good time, just fun racing, what more do ya want :thumbsup: 
I'll be there next week, how about everyone else? tips for the evolution driver http://www.can't_keep_up.com :lol: 

Jim


----------



## dancingd

Ouch!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wcrotty

Well Tuesday night was one of the best nights we have had this year.
The weather was great. Not to hot, not to cold and the bugs stayed away.
We had 11 drivers and 18 cars racing. 8 10th scale stock, 6 18th pan stock and
4 18th sedan stock. A couple first timers to the track showed up today, Jim
Segel and Dan Pinkham. Both of them I raced with many years ago at the
roller skating rink in Newington NH. It was great seeing them again.

10th A main had a heated qualifying battle with Jim taking down the TQ but
only by a narrow margin over Tawnya and Bill Jr. When the horn
sounded Tawnya got a huge hole shot from the second position and got 
underneath Jim and Bill sat in the back waiting for the dust to settle.
After the first minute Jim drove his way to a quarter lap lead over Tawnya 
and a half a lap lead over Bill but a little driving error costed him first spot.
Both Tawnya and Bill got by Jim but it didn't take Jim long to get by Bill
and he set his sights on Tawnya. Then Tawnya and Jim got together 
and Bill went by to take the lead. Again Jim and Tawnya caught and 
passed Bill. Jim finished first, Tawnya second and Bill third.

10th B Main had Kevin as the TQ, Dan and Frank in second and third. 
At the start of the race Dan and Kevin were running a nice nose to tail
race. Frank had a rough start but got it to together and was running great
half way through the race. Dan took home the win with Kevin in second and
Frank in third.

10th C Main had Larry and Bud racing. But because of a broken hub Buds 
tire was coming off and the race was uneventful. But the Heat races between 
the two of them was great. With Larry being punted off the track into the
concrete blocks as the crowd cheered.

18th Pan Stock A had Bill Jr as TQ, Larry second and Tom third. Bill 
jumped out to an early lead but that didn't last long because when 
he was trying to get by a back marker (Larry) he was put into the wall.
Bill recovered and the next time he caught the back marker he used the
old Jeff Gordon punt down the front straight to get by. Bill ended up first 
with Tom in second only 3/4 of a lap down and Larry in third.

18th Pan B Main had Jason, Bill Sr and Bud running. Bill Sr rotated his 
tiers and got his car hooked up better then ever. He jumped out to an early
lead and didn't look back. Jason and bud were battling for second. Jason
broke his front body mount and Bud took home second. 

18th sedan Saw Larry TQ with Jason, Bill Sr, Bud and Bill Jr. At the start of the
race Jason took off and was flying. Sr was in second with Larry and Jr in the back.
Larry and Jr were side by side down the front straight when Larrys car wrist 
glitched into Jr. This sent Jr into the wall. Larry latter on broke is servo 
and dropped from the race. Sr had a little speed issue and couldn't keep up.
Jr battled back to find him self in a great race with Jason. The swapped first 
and second every other lap. The last corner Jason had a half a car lead going to 
the line but bobbled and Jr took home the win.

Great racing everyone. Hope to see everyone next week for another great
night of racing. Happy 4th everyone


----------



## wcrotty

Jim,

I went to that web site and there was a pic of your old Slowlink.
Wait till next week Jimmy. I didn't want you to go home crying
the first night back racing. :lol: 

Can't wait untill next tuesday.

Bill


----------



## Anchor2

Maybe some of the drivers that race at 106 and Gilford might come down on thier off night to run at Lee. The track is smooth and a lot of close racing this provides. Nothing enhances racing skills like a short flat track. :thumbsup: 

That slowlink was a good car in its day :jest: 
"Got Oil" :lol: 

Jim


----------



## CORO KID

Jr 
Rubbing is racing! Next week is a new week :thumbsup: 
Coro


----------



## Anchor2

It was good to see Dan, Frank and Kevin again racing. Hopefully they can make it on Tuesday along with Tonya and the rest, sorry If I forgot any names. 

Coro, is your car ready or are you going to bring that bad boy in on Monday for some adjustments? :freak: 

Jim


----------



## wcrotty

Thursday was a light night because of the fireworks around the area and
the people going away for the weekend. We still had 8 people and 
16 cars. 3 28th stock, 5 18th sedan stock, 4 28th mod, and 4 18th sedan mod.

28th stock saw great racing between Bill Sr, Dayna, and Sam. In the Main
Dayna and Bill Sr battled it out until then end with Bill getting first, Dayna second
and Sam third.

18th sedan stock had some great battles all night. Bill Jr, Dean Jr and Tom
finished on the same lap almost all night. When the horn for the main sounded
Bill Jr and Dean swapped first and second over and over. This lasted until about 
30 seconds to go when Dean hit the wall and Bill got a comfortable lead. Tom finished
in third on the same lap, Bill Sr in fourth and Dayna in fifth.

In 28th mod Bill Jr TQed with Dean Sr then Dayna. Dean Jr broke his car in the first race.
In the main Dean Sr had some problems with his front tires coming off and finished 
in second with Bill Jr in first. Dayna finished in third.

18th mod Bill Jr again TQed with Dean Sr, Bryan then Sam. Bill Jr jumped out to an early
lead with Dean and Bryan behind. Sam was broken and couldn't start the main.
Bill Jrs radio dumped mid way though the race and Dean Sr took first with Bryan
in second.

Until next week. We just hope the weather holds out and stays cool.


----------



## CORO KID

JR
once again a great report :thumbsup: 
Coro


----------



## BudBartos

Bill>>> What is the ph # at your track???


----------



## dancingd

His # is 603-659-0129


----------



## disruptor10

Hey guys whats goin on ? Test night with the software went pretty well,just wondering what everyone is up too......Oh yeah i also just aquired a F1 and stock Z for the collection,First night out with the F1 and i ripped the left knuckle off of it,I suck......be good guys....go fast turn left and right !..................Big Dave :thumbsup: :jest:


----------



## wcrotty

Tuesday was another HOT day at TC Hobbys.....both on the track and off.
We had 11 drivers and 18 cars. 8 10th stock, 7 18th pan, and 3 18th sedan.
Great racing in every class and great sportsmanship.

10th A Saw great racing all night. Jim was a bit off his game in the 
qualifiers, only qualifying third for the main and it was beginning to look
like last week was just a fluke. Tawnya qualified second and Bill Jr 
qualified first with a 61 lap run. When the horn sounded for the main
Bill jump out in first with Tawnya then Jim but Jim was flying in the
main and quickly caught Tawnya then Bill. Bill and Jim had a great
race for first but Bill hit the wall and lost a lap and Jim took home the
win with Bill in second and Tawnya in third. 

10th B Also saw a great Main. Frank jumped out into the lead with
Dan in second and Kevin in third. Kevin got a little loose and got 3/4
of a lap down. Frank and Dan were battling for the lead for 3 min before
Frank also got a little loose and got stuck on the boards. Dan then got a 
little tied up and Kevin caught him to battle for the lead. For the last minute
Kevin was trying to find a way past Dan and it went down to the wire with
Dan finishing first one car length a head of Kevin and Frank in third.

10th C had flying Larry and Blocker Bud in the race. Larry had his car
going great tonight and was driving great. Bud had a little bit of a problem 
with his car tonight but was running well. Larry comfortably took down the 
win with Bud in second.

18th A Had a new entry tonight, Jim. He was being sponsored by Bill Sr.
Well Tom TQd tonight with Bill Jr second and Jim third. When the horn sounded
Tom was in the lead with Bill second and Jim third. Bill passed Tom but then 
dorked the board one lap later. Tom regained first with Jim second and Bill
in third. Bill was all over Jim at that point trying to pass him but Jim was holding
a great line. Finally Bill got under Jim but drifted wide in the next corner to
have Jim get on the inside. Down the front straight the two bumped a little 
and Jim spun. Witch in turn collected the leader Tom. Tom was able to keep 
going but his lead was down to a quarter lap. Bill Caught Tom shortly after but
Tom held a great line and only opened the door once. Bill couldn't capitalize on 
the opening and Tom went on to win and Bill got second.

18th B had a good battle between Jason, Larry, Bill Sr and Bud. Jason was 
flying all night and Larry was hot on his tail. In the main there was a bit of 
slamming and banging but still had some good side by side racing. Larry
got tied up some in the beginning but recovered very well. Jason was the horse
to beat in this round but no one was able to catch him and he came in first.
Larry was able to catch Bill Sr to get second a Bud ended up in fourth.

18th sedan saw a brand new person race for the first time. Craig did a great job 
getting around the track and staying out of the way too. Jason TQed and Bill Sr 
was chasing him all night. In the main Bill Sr gave the rains of his micro to
Tom. Well the race between Tom and Jason was great. 5 Feet separated the 
two drivers until Jason traction rolled and Tom took the lead and didn't give it
back. Great driving.

Hope to see everyone next week.


----------



## wcrotty

Hi Dave,

Just good old short track racing going on and a couple
of the old racers are coming out of the woodwork to
race. What software did you guys test? So you are 
a F1 racer now.......i would break to many parts with 
one of them.

How's everything in NY. Still a lot of crap from the R C King
but no one knows who he is.

later

Bill


----------



## ritojr

hey guys, dean jr here. just letting you know i cant make it tonite, been under the weather for the past 2 days. see you all next week


----------



## wcrotty

Hey Jr, 

I hope you get better soon. Rest up for next week.


----------



## bish101

hey Coro what happend I was looking for you last night. it was a nice cool night for raceing.


----------



## disruptor10

*F1'er*

:jest: Yeah the f1 Is fun,i think it's more responsive also,I put 35's all the way around and she turns for sure....................somethin else im tryin is wide 50 LF and a wide 40 RF on my Z and its pretty good also along with 50 rears and the stock H plate...got the car in the mid 13's consistantly now thanks to all your help ! ................ :tongue:


----------



## CORO KID

Well I had to do a flying demo at the local ultra light fly in with the flying club I`m the VP of. But that give you somemore track time with SR.Dave try front tires on the front and rear on Mini-Z [the speed secret for that track :thumbsup: ] let me know if it works for you,because it worked for me!And smack the Old RC king for me if you see him. :devil: .I hope to race with you guys again,It was too much fun.
Good Luck
Coro


----------



## Anchor2

Dancingd, are you coming over on Tues for some short track racing? Can't beat it, just put together an old car, all you need is good tuning and driving skills. 

Jim


----------



## bish101

Is everybody going to be able to make it tonight? looks like some great weather for it. hope to see you all there. :thumbsup:


----------



## bojo

I will be there. :wave:


----------



## bish101

awsome raceing all around last night. Those BRP races were great, most fun raceing them yet. Broke my car in both heats and the main. :drunk: Hope to see all on thursday. :wave:


----------



## CORO KID

Bish101
NO MORE SPEED LESSONS, your on your own :devil: 
CORO


----------



## wcrotty

Wow what great racing Tuesday night. We saw some great slicing and dicing.
The laser lap counter worked great on the 10th scale cars.....no more hand counting.
We had 11 people and 16 cars. 7 10th, 5 18th, and 4 18th sedan.

10th A Had flying Jim TQ with Bill Jr, Dan and Tawnya. When the horn sounded
for the main Jim jumped out to a quick lead. Bill has some troubles and ended
up a lap down real quick. Dan jumped to second and Tawnya in third. At lap
16 Bill Caught Tawnya to pass her for 3rd and at lap 23 Bill passed Dan for
second. Jim was long gone at this time. Dan tagged the call on lap 26 and 
Tawnya took over third but Dan got it back at lap 29. Jim finished first with
a new track record 61 4 min 1.23s, Bill was second, Dan third and Tawnya
fourth.

10th B Had Ed in the top spot then Larry and Frank. When the horn sounded 
Ed jumped out in the lead and never looked back. Larry was second with Frank
in third. At lap 16 Frank caught Larry and passed him but Larry would not let
the position go and got it back on the next lap. Finally Frank got by Larry 
but Larry had Jim supply him a battery and sure enough he dumped at lap 37.
I guess Jim took the good stuff and didn't want Larry to show him up. Ed 
took home the win and Frank in second.

18th pan stock Had Bill Jr TQ, Tom, Bill Sr, Larry and Jason. Yes five cars was
a blast. At the horn Jr jumped out in the lead with Tom in second. Sr and Jason
got together and Larry jumped into third. Jasons car broke and ended up in fifth.
Sr also had a problem with his car and ended up fourth. Tom was running great
until he got tied up with a back marker and finished one lap down to Jr. Larry 
ended up third but that was after Jr put up under the wall into the grass. Great
race all.

18th sedan had Tom, Jason, Bill Sr, and Craig. When the horn sounded Jason 
jumped out into the lead with Tom in second, Bill Sr in third and Craig in fourth.
At lap 13 Jason traction rolled and Tom took the lead. Tom took home the 
win with Jason second, Bill Sr third and Craig in fourth.

Great racing all and I hope to see you next week.


----------



## bish101

COME ON CORO! Please dont shut me out.  I need you to show me the way. Besides my driveing skill hasnt caught up to the speed of my cars yet. Ill see you there tonight (if you going to be there).


----------



## Anchor2

*Tips*

Yeah Coro,

Don't cut him off yet, wait till he run's over that black+pink bud's car! That shouldn't be much longer. :jest: 

See ya on Tuesday

Jim


----------



## silverbullet146

*Big Schmuck*

Man oh man, Larry and Jason are putting so much pressure on me that I'm going to have to start practicing. Bill Jr, Dean Jr and Tom take off on me so fast that by the time I realize that the race is started I'm still taking a nap. 
Guess that I best stay down in the Schmuck class with all the happy schmucks.

Going to NHIS this weekend to see Dale Jr. try to regain second place from Jeff.


----------



## wcrotty

Another great night of racing Thursday. We had 8 drivers and 16 cars.
7 mini z stock, 7 micro stock, 2 micro mod.

Mini Z A had Bill Jr TQed then Tom, Dean Jr and Bill Sr. At the horn
Bill Jr took the lead with Bill Sr, Dean Jr and Tom following. Bill Sr
had a problem after being in second for a long time. Dean Jr took over
second. Bill Jr then had a problem with his servo locking up and 
Dean Jr took the lead. Tom then fought his way up past Dean to
take the win with Dean Jr in second.

Mini Z B consisted of Glen, Bud, Larry and Jason. Glen started off
in the lead with Larry, Bud and Jason following. Larry took the lead
at lap 10 with Glen falling to second. Buds and Jasons car broke.
Larry finished first with Glen in second.

Micro Stock A Had Bill Jr TQ followed by Dean Jr, Tom, and Bill Sr.
Tom had to leave so he didn't run the main. When the horn sounded 
Bill Jr took the lead and didn't look back, Dean was second and Bill
Sr was 3. That's how the entire race went.

Micro Stock B consisted of Jason, Larry, Bud and Big Shmuck.
At the horn again Jason took the lead and didn't look back. Bud
was in second and Shmuck in third. Larry had a problem in the
beginning and wasn't a contender after that. Big shmuck Passed Bud
for second at lap16 but bud fought back to gain second back on the 
last lap. Great race guys.

Great racing and I hope to see you all again next week.


----------



## bish101

Hey bill how did you do at the 106?


----------



## wcrotty

I did ok......the dirt truck guys are fast. My first two rounds
were really disappointing but my third I got a good run in
qualifying 4th. In the main I was in third but my antenna
tube pulled out and I had to pull over so I wouldn't kill
my antenna wire. No since killing a $60 rec for a dirt race.

It was fun.


----------



## bish101

Lets hope the rain holds off tonight. Ill see if my BUDS car can last a whole race without getting wrecked.  maybe Larry and Jim will slip me some more speed secerts :thumbsup: see you all tonight.


----------



## silverbullet146

*Hey Bish*

You don't need any more speed secrets from Larry and Jim. Just keep your car out of the way of ""The Schmuck"".

:dude: Bullet


----------



## wcrotty

the rain gods were against us


----------



## wcrotty

Come on everyone...lets do teh anti rain dance.

But if it rains then we will race inside. I cleaned up the
track Tuesdays.


----------



## wcrotty

We had some good racing last night. Great weather and the rain held off.
8 people showed up with 14 cars. 5 Mini Z stock, 7 Micro stock, and 2 Micro mod.

Mini Z stock A had Bill Jr TQ then Tom, Bill Sr, Glen and Larry. In the Main Bill Jr
had a broken servo and Glen had to leave early. At the sound of the horn there was
allot of slicing and dicing going on. Larry jumped out to an early lead with Tom
in second and Bill Sr in third. Larry had his box stock car and it just couldn't 
keep up with the modified mini zs. We did have to hear him whine about it the
entire race though. Tom got stuck in the weeds for a few minutes and got passed
by Bill Sr. But Toms car was flying and passed Bill Sr for the win and Larry was
in second.

Micro stock A had Tom TQ (great job tom) Bill Jr, Bill Sr, Larry, Jason, Glen, and 
Andy. Jason, Andy and Glen left early. So in the main Tom Jumped off to an 
early lead with Bill Jr closes behind, then Bill sr and Larry. Tom caught the wall
a couple times and Bill Jr took over first and didn't look back. Bill Jr got first with 
Tom second Bill Sr third and Larry fourth.

Micro mod had Bill Jr and Brian. Brian broke both heats but got the car running
great in the main. Both Brian and Bill Jr had some great racing with Bill in first
and Brian in second.

Hope to see everyone next week.


----------



## Anchor2

See everyone tomorrow night! :wave: 

Jim


----------



## bojo

I should be there. Jim Gilford is having a thropy race sept 27 and 28 .So spead the word 

Thanks
ED


----------



## dancingd

bojo,bring your mirco....


----------



## bojo

its a bud car .But I will bring it. 

see you soon :wave:


----------



## BgJonson79

I'm the new guy that went last night and bought a Micro RS4. I wanted to thank everyone for their help, and I'm looking forward to next Tues.


----------



## silverbullet146

*Hey BGJohnson*

We are quite happy to have you as one of the Lee racers. You did a great job last night getting the car ready and were quite impressive on the track. We all look forward to racing with you in the future.

Hope to see you once in a while for the road course also. Remember that the track is open for your use any time. There is an electric plug on the front of the building if you need to charge up your batteries.

Keep on a rolling,

The Bullet :dude:


----------



## Anchor2

Great time racing as usual. I'm on vacation this coming week and won't be around, see everyone the Tuesday after.

Jim :wave:


----------



## BgJonson79

I have a question about those alloy pinion gears you can buy for the Micro RS4. They come with four little screws or springs or something VERY small. What the heck are those things for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bish101

they are set screws. if you look at the pinion you will see a small hole it (the set screw ) goes in there . you will need an allen key or hex wrench to screw it into the pinion. its job is to hold the pinion on to the shaft of the motor. hope that helps.

jason


----------



## BgJonson79

Thanks, Jason.

Next time I'll look at the pinions out of the package before asking questions. Now, I just hope the rain lets up this weekend so I can test the thing.


----------



## CORO KID

Jason you make me proud! I see your spreading more speed secret to the boys now they will be betting you LOL.You get an other week of practise because I have to work on tuesday night.But hang on for thrusday.
Sorry I missed the racing
CORO KID


----------



## bish101

*Coro*

CORO missed you last week. the raceing was great on tuesday Bud and I had an awsome race to the finish. Also got my self a 1/10 car , it needs lots of work but hopefully it will be ready before the summer is over. looking forward to thursday.


----------



## bish101

whats the outlook for tomorrow? Rain? lets hope not.


----------



## BgJonson79

bish101 said:


> whats the outlook for tomorrow? Rain? lets hope not.


According to Yahoo, T-storms every day for the next five days


----------



## bish101

looks like I wont be showing up tonight.  the wife is sure its going to rain so shes making "other" plans for me.  Looks like ill see everyone Thursday for some indoor raceing.


----------



## tomt

I won't be there tonight either. I'm sure if I make the drive mother nature will decide to deluge the place. See you Thursday. tom


----------



## bish101

good night of raceing. who would have thought we could have gotten the whole night in with out getting totaly rained out? it was fun raceing all night long, the rain (drizzel) just made it that much more interesting. Lets hope thursday is as good or better ( please be better). if not maybe we will race inside?


----------



## BgJonson79

So, what oughta be my next upgrade so I can go a little faster? I have the 12T pinion gear in there now and different tires, otherwise it's stock.

EDIT: I can't spell


----------



## silverbullet146

*Shawn*

The only difference in your car and mine is I have both a front and rear ball diff. 

Some motors are better than others (same as some Johnsons are bigger than others). We are always hoping that the faster motors will burn out or somehow blow up. You know, like the one that Bish is running and kicking our butts with. 

Hear that Bish - your motor is going to blow up! So is Kurt Bushes. :tongue: 

What we can do is team up on him and don't let him pass us. 

Last night was a real hoot. The drizzle on the track every now and then created some real tricky driving, which added to the enjoyment.

See you all Thursday,

The Bullet
:dude:


----------



## bish101

a ball diff on the back and a one way on the front will make the biggest diferance. as for the speed of the motor it seems like the more you run it the faster it gets. try going out and running the car on the road coures some saterday and run a few sets of batts thru it. that will brake the motor in good. 

and as for the silverbullet dont listen to him he will just get you cracked up and chashed out into a corner. :devil: 

Hopefully kurt has blown all the motors hes going to this season (think he has been thru 4).


----------



## CORO KID

Sounds like both of you are cheating, are you getting motors from Phil? I`ll give both of you a speed secrets.Take Jr s motor.Big Johnson I`ll give you a hand with speed,look what it did for Jason.I shouldn`t have to work so I`ll be there.
Coro


----------



## BgJonson79

CORO KID said:


> Sounds like both of you are cheating, are you getting motors from Phil? I`ll give both of you a speed secrets.Take Jr s motor.Big Johnson I`ll give you a hand with speed,look what it did for Jason.I shouldn`t have to work so I`ll be there.
> Coro


Unfortunately, I can't be there tonight. I have previous commitments. Though I am planning on buying either the rear ball diff or the front ball diff or front one-way on Tuesday.


----------



## silverbullet146

*Hi Coro*

Good to hear from you.

We were afraid that your wife wouldn't let you out to play.

That isn't nice thinking that Bish and Johnson are cheating.

You should have seen Bish put the Schmuckeroo move on me Tuesday night and put me into the wall. Let's hope the weather holds off for tonight.

See you guys tonight,

The Bullert :dude:


----------



## disruptor10

*Hey Bill and Coro*

Whats goin on guys ? The track record at CP was broke on tuesday night......23 laps in like 5:06...close to a 24...I was right on his heels,i could taste it i turned a pretty good 23 myself...........We have stock up to 22 laps and banging on the 23 lap door there also....hope u all are having fun and staying dry...........damn humidity and rain is killin us here........be good.....................Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## CORO KID

Dave
I`m glad to see your doing well,we still have fun racing here in Cow Hampshire,but the rain  

Jr wheres the Track report?
CORO

PS Sliver Bullet and Jason I`ll be tuning the micro.WOO HOO :roll: :roll:


----------



## disruptor10

Thanks Coro glad u all are having fun............. :thumbsup:


----------



## ritojr

got the brp car up and running, im gonna try to make it tomorrow nite but i may be a little late. i have a golf tourney. if not see ya thursday


----------



## Anchor2

I was planning on coming up to race on Tuesday. Will everyone be there, providing no chance of rain.

Jim


----------



## bojo

Hi Jim most of us will be going to gilford this week to get set up forthe trophy race on sept 27 and 28. come on up for the night doors open at 530.race :wave: 

ED


----------



## Anchor2

Since everyone will be heading to Gilford, I'll see everyone at Lee in two weeks. Too far of a ride to Gilford for me during the week, but enjoy.

Jim


----------



## wcrotty

Jimmy i will be in lee.


----------



## Anchor2

That sounds good, I'll be up and I'm sure Coro Kid will be there also. See you tomorrow night

Jim


----------



## Anchor2

I check my schedule again and realized that I can race on tues and thurs. I'm busy on mon and weds. I had to get my brain functioning correctly to understand my schedule, :freak: 


Jim


----------



## bish101

thats good to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## wcrotty

That's great Jimmy.

Does this mean that you are going to buy a micro and
try your hand at onroad racing?

BTW it was good to see Kurt Bush win this weekend.


----------



## ritojr

yea it was also nice to see him spin everyone on the way to the win. but im glad to hear somebody else getting the boo's besides gordon.


----------



## wcrotty

I heard nothing but cheers for gordon on saturday......hmmm i wonder why. Oh ya the points leader took him out.


----------



## bojo

kurt didn't take every body out on his way to victory  It was only three cars.


----------



## Anchor2

That's right, the only car he missed was the Pace Car! :lol:


----------



## silverbullet146

Sounds to me like BOJO is going to take it on the chin this week after his favorite Chump racer couldn't help but to put a few of the good old boys out of the running at Bristol. Who knows maybe one of these races he may complete an entire race without knocking some off the track. Then Again - Maybe not.

Coro did you get your car fixed?

Bullet
:dude:


----------



## CORO KID

I`ll see you guys in 2 weeks,race well.
Coro :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

Bill Crotty, you're big time now. Will you autograph my Car Action Magazine????


----------



## wcrotty

Eric,

Sure anytime man. Scott Jakes is there too.
I'm sure he will sign it also.

Can you belive all my years racing and i make it 
in RCCA with a mini Z.


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

Yea, Go figure. Are you going to make it to the race in Maine in Oct? I'm trying to drag Jr up there also.


----------



## BgJonson79

So, how about that Losi Mini truck?

http://www.teamlosi.com/kits/mini-T.htm

It better not be RTR only, though


----------



## bish101

those mini trucks look awsome. il just wait to see if bill jr will build us a track to race them on. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverbullet146

*Help*

Coro & Bish - we miss you guys. Mike is kicking my butt and I need my schmuck racers back.

The Bullet :dude:


----------



## bojo

Hi Guys the dirt track at our house is done if you would like to use it or just check it out. :wave: 

ED


----------



## tomt

Bill and Bill: I just wanted to thank you guys for a great year of racing. Take care and have fun. tom


----------



## disruptor10

*3 cars and parts 4 sale*

Any of u guys intrested in buying 2 mini Z's 1 F1 mini Z parts,tires wheels,6 or 7 bodies , motors,5 set of batts(2-700,2-780,1-800) some alum stuff ,3 radios,2 chargers ,1 set polished alum wheels,1 brand new set black alum wheels still in pkg,,,steering kit still in pkg,One car has all metal servo gears in it also ,.........all for $200 bucks shipped to your door....e mail me at rc[email protected] .com for a pic...thanks Dave... :thumbsup:SOLD


----------



## bish101

*good raceing*

good raceing last night. Great fun raceing the micros. maybe next week Bill sr will race his own car and not have a "RINGER" driver for him.  
hopefully i'll have the new motek exo2 chassis to show off.  
seee you all on tuesday. :wave:


----------



## CORO KID

Tom
Its been fun,Remember rubbin`s racing :devil: .I hope you come back for the inside racing.Because I like trading paint.
Good Luck
CORO KID


----------



## tomt

Thanks Larry, I won't be back.


----------



## bish101

looks like rain  hopefully it will clear up enough. im ready to try out my buds car after "hopping" it up.


----------



## dancingd

Weather man saids its going to clear up and be sunny.Ya right... :lol:


----------



## bish101

coro did you ever get my email? 
what are you guys useing for instant messenger? aol, msn, or yahoo? let me know im going to put it on the computer here at work. :thumbsup:


----------



## bish101

COORRRRROOOO where are you?
you missed some good racing last night lots of fun. Bill sr. had the shovel car going thru everyone. but he did TQ for micro. :thumbsup: 
realy needed one more buds car Bill jr and my self were the only ones to race and im sure you know how that went  . hope to see every one on thursday. :wave:


----------



## BgJonson79

I dunno about you guys, but I didn't mind having my car being upside down and on its side for the Micro races last night. I liked the added challenge


----------



## ritojr

im itching to get back there, just been too busy with school and work. hopefully ill be there on tuesday nite so youll get that extra buds car, but ive been out of the game for a few weeks so we will see how that goes. ps-save me one of those "super" motors


----------



## bojo

I will be over tonight for the tires. :wave: 

Thanks 
ED


----------



## wcrotty

It doesn't look good for racing tonight.

I'll keep you posted on track conditions.

We will still be around for people to stop by and hang.


----------



## wcrotty

No racing tonight guys due to rain.

The store will be open for a while.


----------



## ritojr

hey, the rain has stopped. just bring out the rain tires . we can dry the track.


----------



## BgJonson79

Hey bish101, get your Motek put together?


----------



## bish101

no. i have to work a double to day so no work on the car. i was hopeing to get it done to night but it doesnt look good. ill bring it thursday if i dont have to work and finish it there. maybe even get to run it a bit.


----------



## BgJonson79

What's the best way for me to remove the receiver on my Micro? It's on there with some really strong tape, and I'd like to get the MX-3 receiver on there for Tuesday.


----------



## okracer

*monster tape blues*

the best way to get that reciever off is to spray it down with motor spray it will eat the tape away and it will come right on off no problem its also a good way to get the sticky residue that double sided tape leaves behind


----------



## BgJonson79

Thanks!


----------



## wcrotty

BgJonson79 

I wouldn't spray it down with motor spray....just take your
time trying to get it off with a flat head screwdriver..

Motor spray can damage the circuit board of the 
receiver.


Bill Jr


----------



## BgJonson79

Ok, I'll try that first.

EDIT: What should I use to reattach the receiver?


----------



## okracer

wow i didnt know that it could hurt the circuit board i have been doing this for years


----------



## wcrotty

Just letting everyone know that we are only racing inside now.

So tuesdays we are closed and will be starting saturdays
on oct 18th.

Thusday nights we will be racing inside.

thanks

Bill Jr


----------



## bish101

im wondering why larry and dean jr havent been around lately. you guys are missing some good raceing. i cant hold of both bills by my self.


----------



## ritojr

i keep trying to make it, but something either comes up for school, or i have to work, or it rains (like it did the tuesday night i was all ready to go) as it looks now though, i think i might be there on thursday. i got nothing tying me down for that night. so hope to see you all thursday. and larry probably doesnt go because he cant race without his teamate, or hes just scared, jk


----------



## CORO KID

How that we are going inside,I need my speed secrets back Jason,Jr it is hard to run these guys without my teamate.So If Jr there I`ll be there,oops I`ll be there anyway.I just hate the cold! Wild Bill Jr are your going to get the new cheater motor I asked for? {speed secret} Don`t tell Jason or Silver Bullet what it is.You know I like Monsters HAHAHA!.
Coro Kid


----------



## silverbullet146

*Whiners*

I don't believe the moaning and groaning I'm hearing from the Kurt Bush Drive Alikes. Please come and help me - I can't hold Bill Jr. and Bill Sr. off any longer. And then Coro needs a "Cheater Motor" and a team mate to try to keep up with the "Schmuck" racers. Bill - buy Coro that motor and give him the box full of secrets.

Last Thursday we were inside and had a real great time. Of course Bish was hammering both myself and Mike all over the track, but being the seasoned drivers that we are it didn't bother us. 

The Bullet
:dude:


----------



## BgJonson79

wcrotty said:


> Just letting everyone know that we are only racing inside now.
> 
> So Tuesdays we are closed and will be starting Saturdays
> on Oct 18th.
> 
> Thusday nights we will be racing inside.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill Jr


Dammit, I was looking forward to racing tonight. Just not freezing my ass off. Guess I'll have to drop by Thurs and see what's up.


----------



## bish101

who was hammering who? :devil:


----------



## wcrotty

We all know who was hammering.


----------



## CORO KID

Just call me the Hammer
Coro


----------



## raffaelli

what do you guys race in the winter?


----------



## bish101

*BgJonson79*

BgJonson79 whas your email address?


----------



## CORO KID

We race all winter and its to much fun,but you must have a sence of humor,because team Hammer races there,so does the Kids,and some guy called Silverbullet who is a big Tony Stewart fan! when there is Jr who drives like #8 Jr.I can`t go into that much detail but I will say you will have fun.Did I tell you about my team we are the good looking guys who show up and we don`t cheat :devil: LOL So come on down woohoo!
Keep it fun!
CORO KID


----------



## bojo

Bill i need one pair of whites rear. :wave:


----------



## dancingd

bojo,He has one set left..Also you have mail...


----------



## wcrotty

we have one set of jaco whites


----------



## silverbullet146

*Hey Peaksville NY*

In the winter the track is open on Thursday nights from six till around eleven. 
On Saturdays it is open from 10 in the morning until around six oclock.
We race mini-z and Micros, both stock and modified class.

Sure would like to see a few of you New Yorkers come and visit us. We can also open the place longer on weekends if you care to bring some guys down.

It's possible for us to get Coro's releases extended from the instituition if we can get a signed letter from the track owner. That way you could experience the real thrills of New Hampshire Hammer Racing.

Hope to see you.

Silverbullet
:dude:


----------



## wcrotty

It was great seeing Dean Sr again and
Coro will be proud with the last lap move
i put on him saturday.


----------



## wer4car24

Racing was good on thursday. Was really cool finishing first in the Mini -z (go stock Mini's) To bad my buddy coro kid picked on me all night guess ill see him on the track. Hope he brings and old friend to help him out. :devil: 

4car24 :jest:


----------



## CORO KID

I can`t believe Silver Bullet let you win! I will have my team there thursday and we`ll see.Unless you want to be on Team Hammer? It was nice that you wife loaned you her car,if she had raced you might not have gotten first   LOL.I can`t believe you would put 24 in your forum handle. 
Coro Kid
Team Hammer


----------



## wer4car24

*Team Hammer?*

Hard to tell who is on team Hammer!! :devil: 
See you Thursday. You missed some good racing saterday. The wifes car finished first again :jest:


----------



## silverbullet146

The reason Hammer "24" won Saturday was that he used Garrett and Logan as his blockers. It was a great team effort. Each time one of the blockers would get near good old dads car you would hear "Sorry Dad", but when they got near the bullets car you could hear the snickers and giggles.
Then in the Micro Division Bill Jr was doing a great job teaching Mike how to take out the number 8 Dale Jr car. I think they each fliped me over at least twice and spun me out numerous time. But I'm not whining.

Bill Jr. is heading out to Las Vegas for the Mini-z Nationals this comming Thursday and we all wish him good luck and make sure that you have a great time. We will continue racing Thursday night and Saturday but we will miss him.

The Bullet
:thumbsup:


----------



## Anchor2

Well Silverbullet, I guess that I will have to make an appearance in two weeks. Coro is setting me up his fine tuned, never raced, prototype micro. I can't comment on this car yet, however all I can say is watch out. 

Mike, please put your stickers on with glue or the speed of the wind that I pass you by with will take them right off.  

Also, let the "Evolution" driver know I'll be there, wouldn't want to disappoint him and come unannounced! He may need to put in alot of track time before then. :jest: 

See ya on 11/6

Anchor
"Darkside Motorsports"


----------



## wer4car24

*watching my back*

So now Ive got team hammer silver bullet and some guy named anchor (is that how his car will run?) after me. Ill just tell them to look out for team SHOVEL!!! :jest: 

Look forward to racing the Anchor again Bill sr and jr coro and anchor wow now that brings back some happy wheels memories.

Crotty jr good luck in Las Vagas im sure you will represent nh well.
We will miss racing you but but we wont miss you beating us :devil: 

See you all thursday. Guess Sr and I will be running the races. :wave:


----------



## Anchor2

This brings back plenty of happy wheels memories! Just no reminicing during the heats, I'm getting old and need to concentrate on my driving!

I wouldn't want to wreck my rent-a-ride, since it will be so fast :thumbsup: 

Anchor
"Darkside Motorsports"


----------



## wcrotty

Anchor don't worry about wrecking the rent a ride.
We will take care of that for you. :tongue: 

You are on my turf now.....no more left turn only.


Thanks for all the well wishing on vegas everyone.

later

Bill JR


----------



## silverbullet146

For some reason I don't think that the "Shoveler" or the "Right turn expert" is intimidating Anchor into submission.

Bill Jr is right though, Anchor wont have to worry about messing up Coros' rent a car, not with the hammer and shovel crews who will do that for him. Sounds like that car will go home in a bag. Guess I better check the wall for parts and make sure we have everything covered.

Jr. don't forget to stop over and get the camera for your trip.

The Bullet :dude:


----------



## BgJonson79

So, Bill Jr, how was Vegas?


----------



## ritojr

any word on how bill did in vegas?


----------



## RitoSr

Bill are you there!!!!!


----------



## silverbullet146

Sorry that I couldn't get back to you about Bill Jr.s trip to Vegas sooner.
Saturday was the Mid West - Las Vegas Qualifiers for the Mid Westeners and the so called last chance people from around the country who didn"t qualify in their own area.
On Saturday there were 140 racers trying out for the positions.

Bill Jr TQ'ed in both Stock and Modified on Saturday
Then he came in first place in both the Stock and the Modified.

How about that.

On Sunday everyone started out from scratch and had to qualify all over again. 
Bill Jr TQ'ed again in both stock and modified.
Then in the finals "A" main he took first place in the Stock Division.

In the final mod race he was hit into on the first corner and lost close to a lap on the others. He fought his way back and lost out on second place by one / onethousandth of a second.

He did increditable.

Congratulations BILL JR.

The Bullet :thumbsup:


----------



## dancingd

Congratulations Bill Jr...


----------



## wer4car24

*Good Job*

Good Job JR

Guess both JR,s won (Stock) car races on sunday. So Jr getting hit into the wall was bad luck but must have felt just like racing at TC,s :freak:Thats cool though so if i understand silver bullet right it put you in third for mod that is great. :thumbsup: 

Hope to hear all about it on thursday. Maybe next year we can get more of TC,s racers to follow you there.

See you all thursday!! :dude:


----------



## BgJonson79

Gratz, Bill!


----------



## ritojr

great job bill


----------



## RitoSr

I guess you really are the top dog Bill!!! Great Job, I"ll try and be there next time.


----------



## CORO KID

Bill JR
Its not hard to believe that your a World Champion kind off guy I knew you could do! Great Job but you now have to race us, the guys that didn`t go to Vegas,the guys that honed your shovel passes and bump and runs skills.Welcome back JR,I been practicing on Mikey and bring my new team Mate Jim into the mix for your return.Its always good to race with the best!
CORO KID :thumbsup:


----------



## wcrotty

Hey thanks guys.


Racing was a blast and lots of fun. I got to meet some
really great people from around the country.


Friday was an entire day of practice. Trying to get the
car hooked up and learning the track. The surface was
a foam style surface but looks like it was ground to put 
groves in it for traction. The walls were a soft foam 
rubber that was not forgiving on mistakes. It just took
barley touching the wall and you stuck and wrecked.

I got my mod car hooked up really well with gpm rear 10s
and kyosho 20 front tires. Then came my stock car. It 
was running that great so I switched to scotts stock he 
gave me to run the day before I left. It ran a little better.
But then I tried 10 rears and 15 gpm fronts and the car
was hooked.

Saturday there were about 60 entries not 140. But most were the
best from all regions. I was second in qualifying for stock behind Alan
from NY and second in qualifying for mod behind Philip.
But in the main my cars were dialed and won both stock and mod.
I then had to make room for the two new Overlands. WAHOO.

Sunday was really hard. After winning the day before everyone
was gunning for me. The first heat in stock was great I laid 
down a 28 5:02 lap run which ended up being the tq for the day.
The second run was 2 seconds slower and the third heat I got 
a bad set of energizer max so I was slow.

The first heat of mod was really cool. The traffic was really
hard to get through but I still laid down a 30 5.9 lap run for
tq and it held up all day. My second run I didn't get that 
lucky in traffic and had a rough time. After the reshuffle 
in the third round my car was flying but I got hit by a back 
marker and my car started glitching really bad. After
inspection my antenna wire broke but the tq was not beat.

The stock main was a nerve wrecker I jumped out with the lead
and didn't look back. I had a half a lap lead but at the 5 min mark
Alan from ny started to catch me. My batts were slowing down.
With the alkaline batts if you hit a was the car takes for ever
to get the speed back so I was just trying to stay clean.
Luckily I didn't hit anything and I took home the win.

The Mod main was a great race. At the horn I got pinched out 
of line and hit the wall. It was my bad for leaving the door open.
Well Philip jumped out in the lead and never looked back. I on the
other hand had to work my was back from the back. I worked my
way back up to race for second and on the last corner of 
the last lap I made a great inside move for second but I got
out HPed down the straight and lost by .02 seconds and ended 
up third. Congratulations to Philip on first place.

I had a great time and was thinking of you guys the entire time.

Damzer from mini z racer posted some pics.
http://mini-zracer.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10542&perpage=15&pagenumber=1 

see you all thursday.


----------



## bish101

great to hear you did so awsome. so how does it feel to be the world champ mini z guy? may be you can get a sponsered ride to go take on the hong kong guys.


----------



## MicroMan123

This is Brian. Bill, awsome job racing!! Cant wait till saturday. Unfortunatlly i wont be able to bring my mini-z because I painted the NSX and I need some clear paint so i dont ruin my paint job Il have my micro though...


----------



## wer4car24

*Thursday Racing*

Wasnt it fun to bang around coro rent a ride thursday. Was cool having anchor there maybe he will pick up some type of mini racer.

Brian
Bring your pro-z we have a body you can grind down and run if you want the more people racing the more fun we have. plus we need someone to keep jr and his (stock) pro-z in line out there on the track

Mike :dude:


----------



## silverbullet146

Sure was fun banging Jim around, word has it that he had to see a chiropractor today and have his right side straightened out.

Cool flipping Jr. onto his side even though none of us were really trying. :lol: 

See you guys Saturday

Bullet
:jest:


----------



## Anchor2

I felt like a ping pong ball at times, but it was a great time as usual. Not sure why I had a hard time to get my hand to make a right turn and let off the throttle! :lol: 

All in all it was fun racing, just need to decide what car to get, a micro or mini, decisions decisions? I need a wide ride to take up the whole lane  

See all next week!

Anchor


----------



## MicroMan123

OK, ill bring it.. Dana and Sam are comming up too. Dana has a Supra i can use but thanks anyways. Cant wait till tommrow!!


----------



## wcrotty

great racing everyone on thursday and saturday. The micro class is 
getting really competitve now. Dean Jr and Dean Sr were flying 
thursday. Brian, Jason and Mike on saturday were super fast also.

we ran some overlands on saturday and they are fun. We are 
making some bumps to make a little offroad part.

Good old winter racing.....I love it.


----------



## wcrotty

Great racing last night guys.

Jimmy good job bumping out mike from the Amain by
one second. To bad you changed the tires before the
main.

Mike i tried out the jump last night with the overland
and it rocks. It's nice and light for hanging on the walls 
and you get just enough air. Do you think we could make like 3-5 more?
I can get the sizes saturday. i was having a blast jumping over 
it. i put it in the infield too and that was fun.

See you guys saturday.


----------



## MicroMan123

Hey guys, my friend stripped his servo. Do any of you have any spare servos you would sell?


----------



## wer4car24

*Jumps*

Bill Jr

Got the jumps almost build just need to add the wood under them. Should have them for thursday night. The seam on the wider ones looks like it will be fine.
See you all thursday who knows maybe we will have a few new pro-z'ers


mike :jest: 

Ps Larry my wife says hello!!!!


----------



## wcrotty

The jumps will be so cool. lets see if jason and i can take out
larry on saturday going over the jumps.


----------



## Anchor2

Mike,

Is yours built yet? I'll need Thursday and Saturday for mine, speed and craftsmanship take time! :lol: 

Jim
ps. your wife only comes down to see larry anyway! :jest:


----------



## wer4car24

*pro-z*

Jim
Mine is not completely built. Ive got batteries and front knuckles in it. Ill let you see the batteries it worked well. Still not sure how im doing the electronics :freak: What type of motor are you putting in it? GPM or Kyosho? Dont give away all your secrets here though cause im sure someone is just sitting back waiting for all of ours :devil: 

see ya thursday

Is your rent a ride teamate going to be there?(wife wants to know)


----------



## Anchor2

Mike,

I've got my whole list of secrets ready to go, and I won't talk about them on here, cause you know who can read (i think).  

We can share notes at the track. As far as I know, my sponsor will be going, i'm sure he is looking forward to seeing your wife! I think he has thought of a few more things to say :devil: 

See ya Thursday
Jim


----------



## CORO KID

Well I`ll be there,we`ll be racing overlands if my personal Hero the Mini Z World Champ Jr gets my parts in.As far as your Pro Z issues Did I mention my other personal Hero Mr Scotty Pro Z.So keep working at it Mikey,did I tell you that the Anchor is the Idol of Mr Pro Z! So whos going to help who?Join Team Hammer while you still have a chance!
I do only sonsor the best!
CORO
Team Hammer
PS 
Say Hi to your Beautiful Wife


----------



## Anchor2

"Better lock up the wife, lock up the kids, and run for your life, Coro Kid is Back in Town." :tongue: 

Bet you didn't know I could sing too!!!!

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

Good thing that you have another job.Because singing dosen't look like a career :lol:


----------



## Anchor2

Let me sing my new song "Dancingdddddddddd slaps the wall" oh nevermind, everyone knows that one! :lol: 

Anchor :jest:


----------



## wcrotty

I love that song Anchor2 . I remember that one from the
good old days.

Normaly the other one heard was. 

"Anchor2 takes out the leeeeeeaaaader again"

:tongue:


----------



## dancingd

Good one Billy. :wave:


----------



## silverbullet146

You guys might be singing a different tune when Anchor gets his Pro-Z cranking.

To the tune of "Take this job & shove it"
Sing "There's his car lets smash it"

Bullet
:thumbsup:


----------



## wer4car24

*The Plan*

To all my fellow racers. My plan might be working. Following up on a old post by anchor he mentioned he was getting old and could not keep his mind on racing. Now I have him making wo or three posts a day. Looks like My plan is working.

So we got alot of Pro-z's entering the picture guess we are making someone happy.

Wonder how long it will take silverbullet to be singing a new pro-z tune :jest: 
see you all tonight :dude:


----------



## Anchor2

But the top song of the last 10 years on oval was
"wcrotty getting lapped AGAIN" la la la la la

what a good tune that was! I'm sure you will hear that in pro-z in a few weeks!  

Anchor


----------



## bish101

i thought this was a rc car forum not the american idol 3 tryouts board.


----------



## Anchor2

Oh, my mistake! But, it goes hand in hand at some points during the racing night.

What a great bunch of racers to compete with again. Racing was good last night as usual, however the choice of a new body paint job, subdued, mesmerized, and in some cases sickened the crowd for a moment until he recieved his "rub the new body" on the track from fellow competitors. The Pro-Z technical wizard was on hand to help tune his chassis during the evening, and gather ideas for futher chassis changes. See everyone on Sat

Anchor
ps. Nice to see you again Dacingd, next time bring a car to race.


----------



## Anchor2

I also wanted to say hi to Dan who stopped by last night. Dan, when are you going to buy your Mini or Micro?????

Anchor


----------



## wcrotty

Hey guys,

It looks like we will be racing Wednsday this week.

So come on down for a great night of racing.

Dean Sr will be bowling. :jest: 

see ya

Bill Jr


----------



## wer4car24

*racing*

Bill
Sounds good for wednesday night. Ill be intouch with the anchor. Maybe we can get him to sail over for some mid week hacking. :devil: 

So see you all wednesday except for those of us who will have to go bowling

Hmmm Bowling racing Hmm tough decision!!!!! :jest: 

:wave:


----------



## Anchor2

Maybe Dean had no choice, his better half probably had the last word!  

I can't make it, I have class on Wednesday's, but will see all on Saturday.

Jim


----------



## RitoSr

I guess you all can get a laugh on the new guy to the sight. But hey i have to have my beer night once a week. Besides Mike can use a night of not getting flipped once or twice. And it might be nice for Bill to get a win!!!!! See you all hopefully Sat.


----------



## dancingd

What a tough crowd


----------



## Anchor2

It's really a fun crowd, but I have to get my laughs in now before I put my car on the track, since the laughs turns my way  

Dancingd, when are you going to come down to slap the wall, I mean come and race? :lol: You would have have a good time and enjoy turning right. 


Jim


----------



## wer4car24

Well guess we could all use a beer night here and there. Ill try to work on flippen bill wednesday but probably have to get him as he is lapping me. Just going to have to sneak a few more peaks at his car. I need a photo graphic memory.

Well all have a great turkey day. Cause the real turkeys will be turning left and right the night before.

:wave: :jest:


----------



## CORO KID

Dean Sr do you need a partner,bowl might be good !
Coro


----------



## Anchor2

Sr. does the bowling ball go left and right as it travels down the lane???? You should have a good time with out Bill trying to push you around! :jest: 

Coro, are you going to be there on Sat?


Jim


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

The Anchor...gone to the Mini's...YIKES!!!!


----------



## wcrotty

That's it. We should all go bowling with Dean SR.
As he tosses the ball down the lane we could all try 
and hack it. 

Darkside, Yes Anchor has really joined the darkside
now. He has found out how much fun mini zs and micros
are. If you can ever manage to make it to the shop
we have one for you to race. Maybe we can convert
you too.

see you all tonight.


----------



## BgJonson79

Hey, all.

Just wanted to say hi from sunny Orlando. And, I got myself an early Christmas present due to my R/C withdrawel: I got the last Mini-T at a shop here. That thing is pretty quick for four AA cells.

See you all next week.


----------



## wcrotty

Hey guys,

The new Xray M18 shipped today. We are getting 6
in i hope by saturday. 

see ya thursday


----------



## BgJonson79

Do you really need more help to beat our @$$es out there?


----------



## BudBartos

Bill>> Got to see the X Ray first hand it is very nice!!!


----------



## wcrotty

Bud,
Cool. I can't wait to check it out. It looks like a good car.

Congrats on the A Main. I wish i could have been there this 
year but the funds were not there because of the vegas 
trip. Two more years and i will be in Masters with you.


Big Johnson,
You guys have all been gettting so much better.
I need all the edge i can get.


----------



## wer4car24

*2-56 Rod*

Bill

Jim and I have been looking around for 2-56 rod. Wasnt sure if in your travels you pass any other places that may have some. I found some ball ends but no rods. Thanks for any help. 

See you all thursday.
So is this new car going to be a contender and do I need one?

Mike :dude:


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

Bill, e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## silverbullet146

*Horizon Hobbies*

Just received a telephone call from Horizon Hobbies telling me that they will not deal with TC's Hobbies because I live in the same building as is my hobby shop. According to them I am taking unfair advantage of other hobby places in the area. 

I explained to the representative from Horrizon Hobbies that it is the opposite. I am paying for the expense to build and maintain an indoor and an outdoor track for my racers, which others have tried and quit because tracks cost too much money to build and take too much time to keep up in maintenance and cleaning. I explained that I charge the least amount of fees for racing in the country $5 dollars for as many cars as you wish to race versus others charge $10 for the first car and $5 for each additional car. I believe that I am doing my best to help promote RC racing and help the manufacturing and racing people.

I explained that this decision was not only unfair to me but also to my racers. I told them that my racers wanted to purchase the Losi MiniT (which only they distribute) and have me stock replacement parts and hop up parts. Horrizon Hobbies believes that the NH drivers can drive 40 or 50 miles to Hobby Town or Hobbies Etc. to get their cars and parts.

Unless this decision is changed (which only the racers can do) then we wont be racing MiniT's. 

If anyone cares to help me in this please email: [email protected]


Thanks for listening

Bill Sr.


----------



## wer4car24

*Hoizon*

Sr

Just read your post. What a crock of $hit. I did use your link and sent a e-mail to them. I explained how supportive the shop is and how many ov us are loyal to the shop for our parts and things. Hope it helped.

Tc's always comes through for us so lets try to over load that mail box :devil: 

Mike :dude:


----------



## wer4car24

Sr

Sent that e-mail but it was returned.

can you send me the email address to ([email protected])

Thanks Mike


----------



## dancingd

I also sent one and it got kicked back...


----------



## wcrotty

I'll get dad to post the write address when he gets home.

Any word on bish and being a father?


----------



## silverbullet146

*Try these*

I was told that was the email of the bug boss.

Use the following ones - send to both names

[email protected]
[email protected]

Thanks guys

Lets drown them with mail

Bill Sr


----------



## wcrotty

Hey I have great news.

Bish had a Baby Girl, 7 pounds 6 ounces
and her name is Ashley.
Born: 11-28-2003
@ 1:26 PM 

http://www.wdhospital.com/services/babydetail.cfm?id=1228

Congrats to the new DAD.


----------



## silverbullet146

*Hey Bish*

Congratulations to you and the Mother. I have a great grand daughter named "Ashley Star".

Now get back to racing.

By the way guys the big boss in sales who turned me down along with his committee is: [email protected] email him and his two other committee members.

He also has a phone number 1-800-535-5551 name Chris Jones.
Others names at same phone number are Craig Gaskin and Lee Marcus.

Thanks 

The bullet
:thumbsup:


----------



## BgJonson79

This was the e-mail I sent them:

To whom it may concern;
It has come to be my understanding that you have chosen not to allow TC's Hobbies of Lee, NH, to become one of your dealers. With all due respect, I think this is an issue that could be re-addressed. There are already precious few hobby stores in New Hampshire, and many of those are at least a solid forty-five minute drive for most of us on the Seacoast (with your Hampton Falls dealer excluded, of course, though they don't appear to be a pure RC shop). And nobody will go into Maine or Mass., because none of us want to pay sales tax.
A few years back I got a Kyosho nitro buggy for Christmas. Because of a radio problem, my car was nearly uncontrollable so I haven't used much. This summer, I fixed the computer for a relative and saw they had a pair of electric monster trucks they raced around. The next Tuesday, I went to TC's for the first time. I have been back at least once a week to visit or race since the beginning of July. The shop and people are wonderful, and are a credit to the hobby.
While vacationing in Florida for Thanksgiving, I got the last Mini-T at a shop with the hopes that more people at TC's would be getting some to race around with. If TC's is unable to sell them, the odds of us being able to race around suddenly become very slim.
I am asking you please look again into letting TC's join your distributor network, even on some kind of trial or temporary basis. The interest in the Mini-T seems to run very high, and you would be guaranteed to sell more than just a few at this shop alone. Then there'd be the parts, hop-ups, and marketing.

Thank you very much for listening to my thoughts. I'd be happy to speak with someone in person on this issue, because I think both TC's and Horizon could both benefit greatly from a relationship.

Shawn Smith

Also, Bill Sr, you said they said you'd be taking advantage of the other hobby shops in the area (guess they don't know what the property taxes are like around here, do they?). The closest one, according to their web page, is in Hampton Falls, and that shop doesn't even appear to be a pure RC shop. Otherwise, everything is near the Mass border. Who the heck wants to travel down there? :devil:


----------



## CORO KID

Bish :thumbsup: 
Dad and JR
Sent the boys at Horizon an email but Corperate Boys most likely don`t read email from common people and don`t like the small bussiness.To bad but I guess I don`t need a Mini T that bad or anything else they sell.Maybe you can get a deal with someone else who likes the little guys that promoted the hobby as well as you guys do, Does World Champ mean anything,or 12th scale star or 20+years in the hobby and you guys know more people in the hobby than them! Well in the Northeast anyway. If things do work out I`ll take one.
Coro Kid
Team Hammer


----------



## wcrotty

thanks coro.


Hey guys the xrays are in and they look super cool.
I'm going to build mine tonight but i have not electronics
for it just yet.

I'll have it tomorrow at the track but hope for no snow.


----------



## BudBartos

Little guys have a tough time now!!! Trust me I know.
Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## wer4car24

Let It snow!!! :devil: 

Bill So what do you think are we racing in the snow. Wasnt sure and if we are and others read this post if you are going then we know how many crazy racers are out there. If racing is on we will be there.

Mike :jest:


----------



## wcrotty

24lover.......so far so good. Looks ok this morning so racing is on
for people that would like to come down.


Bud.....I hope we get it sorted out too. thanks


----------



## silverbullet146

*18th scalers*

Yes the Xrays have arrived and there are only four left. I think Dean Sr. and Coro each want one. Jimmy do want me to reserve one for you, and is there anyone else who wants one of the remaining two?

Bill Jr had his on the track for a short run and even with a lousy glitchy receiver everyone who saw the demo was impressed.

Now we have three kinds of 18th scale cars. The HPI and Xray four wheel drive cars and Buds "Bullet" 2 wheel drive. I believe that we can become the "King of the 18th Wheelers". This size car seems to be really becoming the buzz of the electric RC world. If we can get the off road Mini-T we would really be all set. But I will need my racers and anyone else who cares to help us by proding Horizon Hobby into being able to deal with them. Any one out there know Gil Losi? Horrizon Hobby ownes their company. Bud do have his email address?

We are being told of a new location in Georgetown, Mass where they are converting a bowling alley into a indoor race track. Last Thursday and Saturday one of their racers has been into our shop to buy parts and have Bill Jr. work on his car. They race on Sundays from 12 noon to about 5 in the afternoon. Anyone interested in taking a ride in a few weeks.

Keep your tires gooped and turn both directions.

The Bullet
:dude:


----------



## Anchor2

Hi Silverbullet,

Thanks for asking about the X-ray, but at this time I won't be able to get one. However, soon as I am able, I will let you know. 18th scale snowmobiles would be a good pick for today. This is all the 24 fan's fault for asking to dump this snow on us, I just hope he is happy now!   

Now its time to get back to homework and then some shoveling. 
"I'll Be Baaaaack"

Jim :wave:


----------



## RCRacer00

Not sure if i can post this here or not but here goes. (i understand if it gets deleted or moved)
I have a HPI micro Porshe kit for sale with lots of extras, never raced just played at home in basement. just about RTR minus crystals and radio. $125.00 e-mail for more info, [email protected]


----------



## wer4car24

*Let it snow*

Well you all must be pissed at me now.
To Coro Im sorry im sure it was a long weekend.Just think the extra money will go good for the new xray. Jr ran his saterday looked really good.well all enjoy the snow and see you all thursday.

Im up for some racing on sunday anyone else? :thumbsup:


mike :devil: :jest:


----------



## dancingd

The track 1/10 or mirco?????


----------



## BgJonson79

The indoor track is 1/18th and 1/28th, while the outdoor track does the same plus 1/10th oval.


----------



## RitoSr

Bill or Sr I still want the x-ray. Save one for me. I wish i could of seen it. I will not be there thursday as i have my wifes x-mas party in manchester. I will hopefully be there Saturday. Have fun Thursday all!!!!! Dean Hammer Time!!!!!!!


----------



## BgJonson79

I think it's time to get me a charger since I think I'm going to get some batt packs for a little office space enjoyment. Anyone have any suggestions for one that offers some good bang for the buck?


----------



## silverbullet146

*X ray's*

Hey Bill Jr.

After reserving Dean Sr and Larry an Xray I'm down to one car left. If Mike wants that one or wants to reserve it we are out. I have been paid for the one you told me about last night so that one is gone.

Looks like we need some more ordered. Also see if they have any replacement or hop up parts yet.

I am going to call Horrizon Hobby and try to talk to Craig Jones but before I do can anyone who emailed them for me let me know so I will have a better feel for my position with them.. 

Thanks Guys,

Bill Sr.


----------



## BgJonson79

I e-mailed them for ya.


----------



## Anchor2

I sent one also. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## dancingd

BjJonson79,you have mail...


----------



## silverbullet146

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, I'll call him tomorrow.

Bullet


----------



## CORO KID

Dean Sr
I`m glad to hear brag about Team Hammer,your the man. We`ll let them work out the bugs in the X-Ray for us, because they can`t help themselfs but to brag about what they do for speed. So they sold them all. We`ll have ours soon enough. No Whining!
Coro Kid
Team Hammer


----------



## bish101

I sent an email to both address to day about the mini t. 
might have a new guy come by saterday and look at getting a micro or x ray. he wants to start racing i think.


----------



## wer4car24

*X-Ray*

Well Well Well BAH-HUMBUG

So the x-ray kicked our butts. 63 laps it was like a blurr :freak: when it passed me. So to Dean and larry I hope when ours come in we can whoop them. :hat: So you guys who got the few that were not missing parts you guys have fun for a few weeks there will be more of them soon.

Anchor thanks for the loaner steering. Much better then the one i was using just need to get used to the timing. Ill have it back to you as soon as i pick up a new one.

Mike :dude:


----------



## bish101

*x ray is running*

hey Bill jr I got my x ray going after you left and let me tell you that thing is FAST!!! it handles like a dream with just megents front and back no goop. could go full throtle entire track it just stuck. cant wait to run it in arace to see how i really do with it. hopefully thursday ill be able to come. I might be able to break 60 laps too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ritojr

soon enough it sounds like im going to be the only one racing a micro. ill have to find a way to cheat so i can keep up


----------



## wcrotty

ritojr

The way you have been running you don't need the xray. 60 laps with the micro is great.


----------



## Anchor2

Yeah Sr., you are probably the only one with a Micro!  
Oh wait a minute, thats what I am using to run (Larry's rent a ride). But that may not be for long. But to make you feel at ease, I'll only bounce off the wall 5 times instead of 10 and we can run together with the micros. :lol: 

See ya Thursday or the next time you decide to run that old, slow, out of tune, can't keep up with x-ray, MICRO. :devil: 

Jim


----------



## wcrotty

Anchor2 

The reason you can't keep up is not because of the car you are driving it's because of your driving. :jest: 

Left left left....doh i forgot right.


----------



## wer4car24

Jasons car did look good on saterday. Was very fast through the turns.
Think it is much smoother then the micro but it wont help all us hack drivers we will just hit the walls harder.

JR Dont 3 lefts make a right? Maybe that is what jim is trying to do.
Maybe thats why i had a hard time adjusting to that servo he is lending me. That thing wasnt used to making right turns DUH!!! :lol: 

Almost forgot SNOW SNOW AND MORE SNOW!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Anchor2

Well, maybe there should be more left turns  

It's not the turns that get me, its letting off the throttle that I have a hard time with. If you could go fast at anytime, then you would understand. Maybe some day I'll have to show you how to run FAST!!!!
This lesson will be taught without the use of soaking (impregnated) brushes :lol: 

See ya Thursday (oval girl) :devil: 

Jim

ps. tell chucko i'm coming for him!!!!


----------



## wer4car24

*anchor*

Jim this is what i look like on the track wall :roll: wall

send your aim name you oval boy!!! :devil:


----------



## bish101

Jim if you have problems letting off the throtle you need an xray it will run the track with out letting off. no walls either.


----------



## silverbullet146

Chucko is listening and may take a few practice runs tonight in the dark when no one is looking. Left, left, left - shucks that should have been a right. Darn road courses with 8 rights and only 4 lefts.

Waiting for a call back from Horizon today. I figure a 50 - 50 chance.

The Bullet
:drunk:


----------



## BgJonson79

What are the odds that if you lived in NYC and had an Italian last name it would have gone smoother for ya?


----------



## Crew Chief

Hey Ed call me now????????????
George


----------



## Anchor2

my car ---->  
my car racing chucko -----> :roll: 
don't let this happen to you!

Has Chucko been practicing lately? No more driver substitutions unless written, voted, and paid for in advance. I will step forward to be the administer of the voting committe, which will consist of ME, ME and ME!
hahaha

I just wanted to wish all Happy and Safe Holidays! 

See you all next Saturday.


Jim

ps. Did I hear correctly, with the great demand for x-rays that they have been backed up for 6 weeks? Sorry to hear that Sr!


----------



## wer4car24

Jim

Didnt see any subs today. But i wasnt there for all the mains either. Chucko had his hands full with coro kid though. Cheaters!!! :thumbsup: 

Well Happy Holidays to all of our great racers. Every one of you make it alot of fun. See you all after christmas. Maybe a certain few of us will get the driver ability as a gift!!!! :devil: Know I asked for it!!!! :jest: 

Mike


----------



## CORO KID

Happy Holidays to all my Racing friends and families
Did you know Jr loaned me Sr`s new motor who`s cheating :devil: .
I can`t wait for Santa to bring all that driven skill to my friends and that Xray for me.See ya saturday
Coro Kid
Rubb`n is Racing
Team Hammer


----------



## Anchor2

Coro, what did you find inside?

Oh oh oh, new Christmas song for Sr.
"All I want for Xmas is an X-ray, an X-ray, all I want for Xmas is an X-ray, so can keep up with everyone else", la la la la :lol: 

thank you, thank you very muuuuuuuch!

This is too much fun! 

But serious just for a second. TC's is a great place to race with a bunch of fun and helpful racers. Can't wait to get back next week for more rub n' racing!

Jim
Happy Holidays. :hat: 

ps. SilverBullet, did you receive a positive message from Horizon?


----------



## dancingd

Just want to wish you all a Happy Holiday as well...Please Anchor keep your day job,because singing will never be your career.hahaha :lol:


----------



## Anchor2

Well, its entertainment at it's best. Didn't say it was good, but entertaining and worth a laugh :lol: 

Jim


----------



## wcrotty

Anchor2 ,

Keep the songs coming....we love them.....maybe next year we can make a TC Hobbys record.


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

Stop the madness. No more singing for the Anchor...PLEASE!

Happy Holidays to all of the old crowd back home


Eric Dimmick
Darkside Motorsports


----------



## wcrotty

Happy holidays everyone. I hope everyone gets everything
they want for xmass.

Let us know if you get any cool presents.

See ya saturday

Bill jr


----------



## bojo

HI bill I got a motor magnet zapper :thumbsup:


----------



## silverbullet146

*Merry Christmas*

I want to wish All my buddies from racing and my race director a very Merry Christmas.
Did anyone get any new hop ups or other things for Christmas. I know of three people who will be comming to the track with new "Serpents". Senior and Dana - any surprises? Word has it that Bill Jr has one of the newly received MR2's for Christmas. One yellow and one chrome one left. The new serpents were shipped on Tuesday from Florida.

Horizon turned me down and it's now final. I believe that Associated will follow with an 18th shortly.


Hope that Dean Sr will talk to Mary now.

See you all Saturday

The Bullet
:tongue:


----------



## BgJonson79

Sorry to hear Horizon turned you down, Bill. Guess they're not much into the Christmas spirit. Also, anyone heard more about the Associated 1/18th?


----------



## CORO KID

Anchor,maybe we could sing a duet, we beat Jr`s and Sr`s without cheating! or Rub`n is rac`n from Team Hammer.Dean Sr, Santa left something for you under my tree.What could it be something for your new car?
HOHOHOHO Merry Xmas
CORO KID


----------



## wer4car24

Hey All

Hope everyone had a good holiday. Sorry we were not around saterday. I have been down with the flu all week and then two ear infections on top of the reallt whipped my a$$. But with the help of some good drugs(from the doc)We shuld be there on thursday if there is racing. Know the boys are ready they both got new bodies from the grandparents for there mini-z's and im loaded with gift cert waiting for the next shipment of x-rays.
So untill thursday.

Mike :dude:


----------



## wcrotty

Hi guys,

We are racing thursday and opening a little early too.

The shop opens at 5 so you guys can get some practice.

Hope to see everyone then.

Bill jr


----------



## CORO KID

Jr guess whats done? Dean Sr you should have come to the races Saturday,guess whos got a new 20 body now! Mikey take thoughs drugs and get well and the boys too! If you don`t get better Anchor and I will come over a sing a duet! Aren`t you felling better already, Racing was great and it was nice racing old friends,but they bought up all the new stuff.So hope to see everybody thrusday
Coro Kid
Team Hammer


----------



## Anchor2

What would be a good duet? "You ain't got enough to keep up" or "Move over, you are too slow". :tongue: 
There are a number of hits to sing, but we will be friendly about this. :devil: 

See all on Thursday.

Jim
Darkside Motor Sports
Team Hammer


----------



## ritojr

larry,i had to work sat so i couldnt get there. i probably wont be there this thursday either cause i have to work. all the new stuff better not be bought up though, i got a nice gift certificate i need to use up to keep up with the new xrays. oh well, hope you all had a nice holiday, see ya in a week or so


----------



## wcrotty

Anchor2 

You can't forget the popular "Slow down, you're to fast. You gota let the leader past. Just hacking cars, left and right, parts are breaking and feeling hammered."


So JR......how was dads reaction on the xray?


----------



## dancingd

Oh no another one that thinks he can sing :lol:


----------



## CORO KID

We`ll sing and you can dance there dancing Dave and Jr can practise his bob`n and weaving.But watch out for Chucko! Woohoo ain`t rac`n fun :roll: :roll: 
Team Hammer


----------



## dancingd

Thats a good one.


----------



## Anchor2

Jr. how did Sr. enjoy his surprise gift? Does he have it together and will he be racing on Thursday? I heard he may be testing at a secret location, but we shall see! :tongue: 

Jim
Darkside Motor Sports
Team Hammer


----------



## ritojr

he was surprised that he got it. he said he thought when i first told him that they were gone he figured i got it, but then when everyone else got in on it he actually thought they were sold out. he worked on it one night and got it started but it doesnt look as though its gonna be ready for thursday, unless he does it all tonite. i think im gonna steal some parts out of the box that way he wont ever be able to build it. haha, see you all tomorrow maybe. i may stop in before work


----------



## Anchor2

Good idea Jr., hide the drive-shaft :lol: 

Happy New Year everyone!!!!! :hat: 

Jim


----------



## BgJonson79

The next shipment of X-rays is supposed to arrive on Jan 2, right?


----------



## dancingd

!!!!!!!!!!!!!Happy New Year Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hat:


----------



## wcrotty

The new shipment of xrays are in


----------



## BgJonson79

YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!

:hat:


----------



## wer4car24

Jr

Thanks for the update on the x-ray shippment :thumbsup: . I will deffinetly be there saterday but boys and i will be late should be there about 2. Ill at least have it in my hands and get it built this week.

Thanks
Mike :dude:


----------



## silverbullet146

*Mini-T's*

I have three Mini-T's left 

Silver Bullet
:thumbsup:


----------



## MicroMan123

This is brian, I will be racing tommrow. I have been busy for the last couple of weeks but i have a new car to bring down... Mini-t. I picked up the parma x-citer body at hobby town and it looks sick on my car.


----------



## CORO KID

So how many did Team Chucko buy? I know they bought all the cheater motors! I will have to find my own cheater parts! Right after I learn to drive!!!!!!!!! Mikey you better buy 2. :roll: :roll: 
CORO KID,part of the Famous Duet Anchor and Coro
TEAM HAMMER


----------



## bish101

I hope you guys have your mini ts ready for saterday i have a hired gun rebuilding mine :thumbsup: so you guys better get busy tweaking yours :devil:


----------



## BgJonson79

Hah! I already had him tweaking mine!


----------



## wer4car24

Jason And Shawn

You guys better watch out. You pit man might soon be a Hired pit man. He is good and quick at setting things up.

Jason got my x-ray built but will probably be a week or two before i run it.Went together good. Took me about 3 hrs but mad sure all the pieces were cleaned well. And I only put one of the snap in balls in wrong. :freak: Well see you all thursday.

Mike :dude:


----------



## MicroMan123

Im not nobodys Pit Man!! haha  So jason I got your mini-t running in tip top shape. It does wheelies off the start without having to go in reverse first! :jest: I am trying to have your exo2 car all sold by this weekend but im not sure.


----------



## bish101

awsome cant wait to run it (mini t) and you can take your time selling im in no hurry. also mike why are you not raceing the xray thursday?
it will run good right out of the box. and a least you only put one in upside down and not ALL of them like me . see you all thursday.


----------



## ritojr

looks like i will be joining the darkside and buying an xray. if i want to keep up it looks as though i have no choice. poor micro, i finally got it running well and now im ditching it. we will see by saturday (prob wont be there thursday because i have to work)

ps- mike, tell michele to get back so she can change my shifts for me so i can race. jk, tell her i hope she gets better


----------



## bish101

you wont be dissapointed with the x ray its awsome out of the box no hop ups required.


----------



## wer4car24

Jr I have a message for you but cant tell you who its from. If i did i would have to kill you. The message is just call in sick. I know thats tough to do sometimes cause it kills the pay check.

Jason not going to run it this week cause i need the extra cash for the real car. Its inspection month and have a few things to do so it will pass.
I will bring it thursday though.

And just to pass on no more dreams to talk about. (you know who im ta :devil: lking to )

:wave: Mike :dude:


----------



## bish101

i think Jr should call in as well too cold to go to work. tell them your car wouldnt start.


----------



## silverbullet146

No fair warming your tires on the Hot Dog Machine tonight.

The Bullet
:lol:


----------



## dancingd

Oh no, not the Hot Dog machine...


----------



## wer4car24

TGIF racers

Ok so the hobby shop is a greta place to have a good time Bill sr is nice enough to let us run up slips untill we are ready to leave. Well after thursday night and someone snuck out without paying i would not blame him if he stopped this arrangement (Bish :freak: )

Oh and bill this is what i came up with and remind you im no american idol

My name is Petey and my servo has no speedy
I really think im great but all i do is break!!!

Sorry my talent is not singing really dont know what it is.  

Mike :jest:


----------



## wcrotty

Bish and the rest of you regulars are like part of the faimly.

The funny part of the night was when you were jumping 
bishes overland out the front door to see how far you 
could jump it. :lol: 

car24....leave the singing to the expert......anchor.

He is everyones idol at the track


----------



## dancingd

Sorry that I didn't get to stop by last night..Mike,I need to talk to Arseno Hall to see if you have a chance on Star Search..


----------



## bish101

as far as skiping out (without paying) i figured both Bill sr and jrs minds are slipping (at leat Bill Jrs with all his sign up sheets any way) didnt think they would notice. the Pete song is more of a rap song may be we could get you an auddition with eminem. my overland is a good jumper so im sure it had no problems makeing it out the door and over the steps id like to see that soccer mom subburban do that. lets get A kareoke machine and make wednesday a kareoke night prob make jim happy (and only jim)


----------



## wcrotty

check it out 

http://www4.fosters.com/news2004/January2004/January_09/News/du_0109a.asp


----------



## bish101

nice.


----------



## Anchor2

Nice article and good publicity for a great place :thumbsup: , and if you get the paper, Coro Kid has a picture also. We race with a bunch of celebs now. I want an autograph! :freak: 

Sorry I couldn't make racing last night, my appointment ran later than I thought, and I can't make it on Sat, but will see everyone next Thursday. 

Did anyone hear how Sr. made out? 

Jim


----------



## silverbullet146

I'll set up a special table for autographs. Larry can autograph everyones cheater motors. My wife called and said that they put a neat picture of him working on a car. It's going to be hard to put up with him now - but I'll remind him that he is still a "Schmuck".

Bullet
:dude:


----------



## ritojr

i would just like to say, im putting in a formal complaint against bill and his "$1,000" car. no wonder he wins all the time.

nice article though


----------



## wcrotty

i just priced it out....for one open mini z was 620 bucks

WOW


----------



## wer4car24

Jr 
Very cool article. Hope it draws alot of attention to the shop.
I just want to know how much larry paid to get his picture in.
Hope no one is looking for him. :devil: 

Jim racing was good thursday sorry you could not make it. But see you next thursday. 

Dont even want to think about what we all spend to have a good time!! :freak: 

Mike :dude:


----------



## ritojr

yea it is a expensive hoby but well worth it. almost finished my xray, hope to have it running tomorrow. see you all then


----------



## Anchor2

How did racing go today? Did the x-rays rule the track? Looking forward to Thursday for running my Mni. :wave: 

Jim


----------



## wer4car24

Was fun racing saterday. Even though i was late and someone redesigned the track. Was still fun but looks like i need to get the x-ray running.

mike :dude:


----------



## Anchor2

A track change?  
What does it look like? Lets have some pictures!! :thumbsup: 

Jim


----------



## MicroMan123

Mike, do you still want that mini-z circuit board?


----------



## bish101

Anchor just look at the web site it is the old track set up. kind of tricky its got a mean chicane (sp?). dean sr was pulling 60 laps on saterday.


----------



## RitoSr

Hey guys i'm thinking of running this summer on the big oval i know my hammer brother Larry will appreciate that.  Looking to get a rc10L3or4 for the summer. Anyone have one for sale or know where i can get one???? Let me know. Can't wait till Thursday 

Dean


----------



## wer4car24

MicroMan

I am still interested in the circuit board. But if you had another buyer or were going to use it then thats cool i do not need it right away but will buy it. Let me know on saterday if you are going to be there.

Mike :dude:


----------



## dancingd

RitoSr,you have a PM..


----------



## Anchor2

A mean chicane!!!!!  That sounds great, sounds like a good challenge. The questions is: will there be enough room to have close racing with "Chucko" going through there? :devil: 

We shall find out on Thursday, same Bat Location, same Bat Track!

Anchor


----------



## MicroMan123

Mike, Ok I will be there saturday so I will bring it.


----------



## CORO KID

RitoSR
That good,come out and play, My teamate aka your son will be ready,because my singing partner is the fastest one around on oval.He is going to help tune the Team Hammer Cars :thumbsup: So buy a car and some spare parts! You also got to beware of Team Chucko! But we are going to have team meeting to vote in new members and could merge with Team Chucko.Could you imagine the team,The Chucko Hammer WOO HOO and we`ll add alittle Team Darkside for fun!
AIN`T RAC`N FUN :roll: :roll: 
CORO KID


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

Merge what?


----------



## CORO KID

Darkside :dude: 
your team driver the anchor,you had him for years why can you share,plus we sing well together.Its only at Lee,you can have him for National Events OK
CORO KID
TEAM HAMMER :devil:


----------



## bish101

i gusse ill have to start my own team. have to think of a good name. may be team get the heck out of my way or ill shovel you off the track. how does that sound. oh wait some one already has that name its the Bill jr and sr team. haha. just kidding its only Bill jr.


----------



## silverbullet146

Chucko Hammer - are you kidding - your partner is more in tune with "Hammer Chucko". The Bill Sr & Jr team are more in tune to staying out of everyones way and running clean and polite.

Remember the old song "Take this job & shove it". How about "I'll find your car and shovel it"? Road Rage on the track.

Reminds me of the old song "Detour" each time Bish goes half way over a jump with his overland and cuts to the right to skip half the track.

See you all Thursday 

The bullet
:drunk:


----------



## BgJonson79

Just think how "good" Bish is going to drive his Brian-tuned Mini-T around the track...


----------



## Anchor2

"Clean & Polite" oh where did that come from? I guess SLAM and then "SORRY" counts as 'Clean & Polite'  

I drive with 'Silence', just like #3 did. Take it or leave it, but just get out of my way!  

We shall see about all this talk on Thursday.

Bish's team should be called Team ELF (keebler for short) :jest: 

See all on Thursday

Anchor


----------



## silverbullet146

I don't remember saying "I'm sorry". I must have been driving under the infulence. All I remember is "Move over Schmuck"

Bullet :thumbsup:


----------



## dancingd

schmuck :jest:


----------



## bish101

silverbullet146 said:


> I don't remember saying "I'm sorry". I must have been driving under the infulence. All I remember is "Move over Schmuck"
> 
> Bullet :thumbsup:



yep thats how i remember it :freak:


----------



## Anchor2

How did racing go on Sat? What a good time on Thursday, even though the track change was great, it did provide a struggle at first, but it was enjoyable. So much blocking going on :devil: you have to like that.

See all this Thursday again.

Jim :wave:


----------



## wcrotty

anchor

Racing Saturday was great. The cleanest mini z mod racing so far.
Maybe because some hack and his blocker wasn't there. I still can't 
believe you and a 24 fan are teammates.

We did have some people crying about the shicane (sp?) and people
passing in it. Not sure who it was....maybe team Elf.

later

Jr


----------



## wcrotty

Hey,

Lets have a vote on making the track even harder.


anyone?


----------



## bojo

ok make it harder if your talking out side oval :devil: bill hows it going . talk to some guys i ran with in conn thy race at lee speed way I told them to bring there 10 scale when thy come


----------



## Anchor2

A hack and blocker, mmmmmmmmmm, who could that be???  

I vote to make it harder! When passing in the corners, just remember 8 tires corner better than 4. :lol: 
See ya all on Thursday.

Jim


----------



## bish101

i like to use the other cars in the corners as brakes. you guys better be watching bill jr he has his dyno working and has been testing lots of motors.

tryed to get him to dyno his xray motor and he had a ton of excusses why he couldnt. his car is super fast i think hes hiding something.  may be he put a gpm high torqe motor in a stock hpi can? :devil: ya i think ill try that.


----------



## bish101

Anchor2 said:


> A hack and blocker, mmmmmmmmmm, who could that be???
> 
> I vote to make it harder! When passing in the corners, just remember 8 tires corner better than 4. :lol:
> See ya all on Thursday.
> 
> Jim


lets add jumps and fire to the track that would make it a little harder :jest:


----------



## bish101

wcrotty said:


> Hey,
> 
> Lets have a vote on making the track even harder.
> 
> 
> anyone?



i vote harder. but if its too hard (i cant drive it) you can change it back


----------



## silverbullet146

My belief is that the track should be designed for the average racer. If the "A" drivers want it harder we others can arrainge for that by us corner marshaling a little different. We can have full use of the hockey sticks and our feet. We can grab cars and turn them upside down or backwards when ever the chance happens in our corner. Flame throwers, yeah that would be great also. Puting six cars on the track would also be an idea, that way it would make it more difficult and we would get home to bed earlier.

HACK - We all know who the Hack is.

Chucko
:jest:


----------



## BgJonson79

I think the track is good for now. Can I at least get 50 laps before it gets changed again?


----------



## Anchor2

I would have to agree with Silverbullet. The track should be set up for intermediate type of driving skill, so that all should have no problem with the course. However, if a larger skilled track is needed for advanced drivers, just put more cars on the track at a time. :thumbsup: 

Bill, I will return your receiver on Thursday, mine came in yesterday and it's in the car, Thank You Very Much for the loan and help with that problem. What a friendly curtious shop you have there. 

I also found a broken steering block in my mini, wondering who helped me with that one.  

See all on Thursday :wave: 

Anchor


----------



## BgJonson79

Hey Bill, that's a nice pic of your Mini-Z in RC Car Action!


----------



## silverbullet146

Don't blame Chucko for your broken car from last Thursday.  You wern't in my class that night. It had to be one of those slam - bam "A" guys. If anyone gets somewhere where they can pick me up a copy of RC Car Action please do me a favor and pick me up one. Thanks.

Bullet (Chucko)
:jest:


----------



## Anchor2

I didn't mention any names, but if the guilty want to speak, step right up :devil: 

Good racing last night. Sounded like the "champion" was getting heckled by a young rising star!!!! :jest: 

Coro Kid had his car running like the Fast and Furious last night, making the 'A' main. Good job

Anchor :wave:


----------



## mini n micro

Larry do you think you will be going tomorow? My mom said she can bring me up real quick to grab the t3 then leave.

I should be soon getting an xray ;-)

Sam,


----------



## wer4car24

*Speaking*

I guess i will speak up and say i did some hacking. Was tough picking a victom cause dean sr wasnt around. And bill i think the track is just great the way it is dont think you should change a thing(Unless you are changing it back to the old one)hahaha :roll: 

Racing was fun thursday though was great running with the b-main crue. Guess maybe i need to make some team stickers then maybe i could drive fast and make it into the A  

See you all saterday
Mike :jest:


----------



## silverbullet146

Wow, this is sure a quiet week on the message board.

Big J your new toy is waiting for you.

There are two yellow enzos, two white MR-2's and one Chrome MR-2's left. Bill Jr. says that the xrays are being shipped today from Serpent in Florida.

Mike & Larry we missed you Saturday.

Jimbo - Be Ready!

Bullet
:dude:


----------



## wer4car24

So is it Quiet because Larry and I were not there saterday? :freak: 

Well im giving fare warning my teamate and i will be there thursday and hope to see larry there also. Even though he only usually picks on me or gets me into trouble with the wife.

Hope you all have had a good week but racing is less then 24 hrs away so gentle man charge those batteries. :lol: 

Mike :dude:


----------



## Anchor2

I am ready to go!!!! :thumbsup: 

Everyone be prepared for some great racing and that goes for "chucko" :tongue: 

Anchor :wave:


----------



## CORO KID

Ready Dude!
Team Chucko Hammer
or is it I got hammered By Chucko! :devil: 
CORO KID


----------



## silverbullet146

No names mentioned but if that red and white shovel car ends up in the "B" main tonight he can expect some more of the same.

Hammered by Chucko - sounds like music to sleep on.

Hot Dogs will be ready; See you all tonight

Bullet
:thumbsup:


----------



## BgJonson79

Mmmm.... new toy. I had weird, pizza Goldfish and Mountain Dew induced dreams about racing last night. I think I'm in withdrawel!


----------



## silverbullet146

Sounds like those dreams were induced by something else.

Bullet
:lol:


----------



## bish101

hes been huffing the goop


----------



## BgJonson79

<SSSHHHHH> That's my secret to success!


----------



## BgJonson79

Clearly, after last night's staggering loss in the Mini-Z class, my secret to success wasn't very successful.


----------



## silverbullet146

I wouldn't be too concerned over last night with your new car. First the Corvette was crashing his way through the field. And that other chrome car wanted to be doing strange things with your car.

Minis handle different than micros and it will take you two weeks before you are flying high.

You were doing great.

Coro we missed you. We had a cake for Michelle for her 27th birthday.

Jimbo is running out of excused for getting beat by "Chucko" and is starting back on page one of his excuse book.

Bullet


----------



## BgJonson79

I guess the Chrome NSX twins will have to gang up on people.


----------



## Anchor2

I have my 1001 excuses book, It starts with CHUCKO and Ends with CHUCKO! :devil: 

I'll be ready for tomorrow. I made those tweaks that were discussed on that web page I found. http://www.avoid_chucko_at_all_costs.com and those should work. :jest: 

Anchor :wave:


----------



## mini n micro

Larry bring your rc10T3 tomorrorw im finnaly coming up agian

thanks, Sam

see you guys tomorow


----------



## wer4car24

Wow people are ganging up on Chucko!!!!!

Racing should be good on saterday lets hope not to many parts are left out on the track. Seems like there is alot of chrome out there these days. The wife said she liked that car maybe she needs one!  

See you all saterday
Mike :dude:


----------



## Anchor2

Do you think we would be safe with the wife out there? :freak: 
She might get rc track rage and punt me into the wall.  

See all in a bit

Anchor :wave:


----------



## wer4car24

Anchor
Wife says she would only punt you if you were to slow. :freak: 

Great racing on saturday. Was a packed house but that made it that much more fun. Over 15 mini-z stock what a battle for the a-main.

Everyone have a good week and see you all on thursday!!!

GO PATS :thumbsup:


----------



## wcrotty

WOW what a great day of racing. 24 people showed up with
over 40 cars racing. 18 mini zs, 10 18th, 9 mini z mod, and 
6 overlands.

Everyone had a great time and had fun....that's what this
hobby is all about.

GO PATS


----------



## Anchor2

What a great time that was. So much racing with so many cars, can't beat that. That 'B' main micro was a fun race, it was too bad that so many cars were rubbed out of the way! :tongue: 

Could I submit a request/suggestion PLEASE???
Is it possible to have coffee at the snack bar, not sure how many are 
interested, but with so much racing going on I could use some 
caffeine to help out. (secret motor drops) but don't tell anyone.

GO who????  

GO STEELERS! :thumbsup: 

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

!!!!!!!!!!Go DOLPHINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Anchor2

Dolphins WHO? Atleast pick a real team that has some dynasty implications. :tongue: 

Also, where is your mini or micro car? If you need setup, driving and purchasing tips, there are alot of kids there on Sat to help you out or even the newest racer, she is a woman and she is getting better everytime she puts her car on the track, go 'A'. I might need to bring a battery next time to charge my packs so I can keep up!  

Anchor :wave:


----------



## silverbullet146

Coro

Got a new toy for you if you want it.

Bullet
:drunk:


----------



## bish101

i want a new toy too.


----------



## ritojr

cant make it tonite guys, ive got way too much school work to do. see you all next thursday


----------



## silverbullet146

Last night was a great night at the track.
There was a lot of slam-bam racing especially in the Schmuck class. 

Coro gets the sandbagger award of the year with his running his HPI Micro for the qualifiers and then pulling his Xray out of his private bag and blowing everyone apart in the main. Next thing he will be putting a cheater motor in it.

Chucko was his usual self by letting faster racers past him without putting them into the boards like some one we know (his name starts with a "J").

Scott came back from the mountains where he has been skiing and ran Bill Jr.'s cars for the night. 

Dean Sr was a no show - ?
Jason was also a no show - ?

The Xrays came in today and are on the shelf along with new MR-2's.

See you Saturday,

Bullet
:wave:


----------



## Anchor2

Can't be talking about me, my name starts with "A" wooooo hoooo :lol: 


Anchor


----------



## wcrotty

Coro........What a sandbagger.
Anchor.....What a hacker.


Sounds like a song can be made from that.


----------



## wer4car24

Well well well We just cant go a week with out picking on the "J" man.
Im not a greta speller but know my name does not start with j How did i not get picked on. We all know who the real hack is. Looks like coro will be running in the a-mains soon unless he keeps running that snd bag machine. See you all later on. :wave:


----------



## ncrego

*Congrats Bill*

Hey Bill, Congrats! I saw you in the new RCCA, congrats on the win in Vegas in the Mini Z Stock A-Main. Good to see someone from NH getting that far.


----------



## Anchor2

How did racing go on Saturday? I'm sure Chucko must of had an easy time of running without myself there to put the pressure on him. :devil: 

See ya on Thursday :wave: 
Anchor


----------



## wer4car24

Hey Anchor

Racing was good on saterday. Not a huge turn out but enough to keep you busy. Got the pro-z hooked up good and thanks to jr,s trouble i tq,ed Think it was with 56 laps. Was on a 58 lap run in the main but i managed to screw that up. Thursday should be good racing.
Maybe it was the track though cause Garrett turned in his best race of 46 laps in stock.

See you thursday

Mike :dude:


----------



## silverbullet146

Saturday we had 14 racers and a good time. 

Anchor - Quit picking on Chucko. Obviously I hadn't gotten over the smooth trick by Coro this past Thursday because I got my butt kicked by Allison on Saturday. I'm still in mourning - but not whining.

I'll be ready for Team Hammer this week, maybe I'll put knife blades on the side of my wheels just like 007 had on his Astor Minor. Or maybe I'll learn to drive better, not really.

Chucko
:dude:


----------



## CORO KID

Chucko
You let Alison beat you! She will be the Rookie of the year if that keeps up. So it sounds like you missed us the world famous Team Hammer.Well the Anchor and I will be there thrusday to see if Alison whips you again.If she keeps that up She`ll be on the Team :thumbsup: 
Coro :devil: 
Captain of Team Hammer


----------



## Anchor2

I think Chuck is in denial about his cars ability to run quick. Maybe the nut behind the wheel is loose, or some other tricked out part is not working.  

Be prepared for Thursday; Team Hammer will be there in force and they are looking to mop up Chucko and His Bandits! 

Where has Team Elf been???? (baking keebler crackers to go with Chucko's WHINE) :lol: 

See Ya Thursday :wave: 
Anchor


----------



## bish101

team elf is waiting for you to make the A so we can smack you around a bit


----------



## Anchor2

OUCH!  

When I purchase a real Micro,then watch out, but for the time being, step into mini mod, ELF DRIVER!  

Is it Keebler ELF or Rice Krispies ELF? 

I'll See you Thursday :wave: 

Anchor
ps, whispers to Team Hammer Captain, CORO, I need to borrow your X-ray for one night of racing.


----------



## wer4car24

*mini-z*

Hey all thanks to a friendly fellow racer i was able to fix my mini-z. Bought some phetts from a racer saturday and all went well putting the new one in. A slow prosses but looks and works good. Guess i will have to put it back together for you know who so i can shop for a mr-02. Everyone have a good week and see you on thursday.

Did you all hear the breaking news I thing 24 is going to win the 500  

C-YA MIKE :dude:


----------



## Anchor2

Update on the breaking news:

#24 will be the first car out of the race! :lol: 

Finish will be, #8, #2, #6

See ya Thursday :wave: 

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

Dale Jr,just said something about finishing first.... :wave:


----------



## dancingd

I guess Dale Jr did what he said he was going to do WIN....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bojo

Can we race out side yet?


----------



## wcrotty

Great Job Dale Jr!!!!!

Did you guys hear the elf boy crying about his fender.
"I'm not helping you, you made me lose two laps!"
cry cry cry

I guess Bush didn't remember both road course races
when he spun jr. Spencer must have damaged something
in that boys head.


----------



## Anchor2

Awesome Jr!!!!

Thats right Bill, I think Elf needed a case of cheese for that long winded "Whine"  

Wait and listen to all the booos he will receive next week at Rockingham for not helping Jr. Elf seems to have the shortest memory going right behind J. Gordon.

Anchor


----------



## bish101

wow look at all the crap being slung at bush, you know your just scared he will beat the beloved jr. if jr hadnt wacked him it would have been all over for him. and you know its true. jr lucky all he did was not "go" with him. i thought for sure jr was going to get the "bump, sorry" run :tongue: may be no sorry. :devil:


----------



## dancingd

Anchor,sorry won't be stopping by tonight,need to cover second shift..

I heard that you will be making a showing on Saturday with Rich..Don't forget which car to bring..lol: See ya then...


----------



## silverbullet146

Sure was tough racing last night - a certain somebody was cherry picking who to take out when they tried to pass. Maybe it was even more than one certain somebody.

Hard to believe that Coro was so mad at his mini-z that he left it home as punishement. We would have rather he raced it so we could punish it for him on the track. 

Bish did a complete hour of moaning and groaning and whining and crying about Dale Jr touching his favorite driver (Slam-Bam Kurt Bush) last Sunday in the Daytona 500. Get over it Bish your driver is a schmuck. And just because Dale likes Tony better - oh forget it.

Bullet
:jest:


----------



## alisonnic

CORO KID said:


> Chucko
> You let Alison beat you! She will be the Rookie of the year if that keeps up. So it sounds like you missed us the world famous Team Hammer.Well the Anchor and I will be there thrusday to see if Alison whips you again.If she keeps that up She`ll be on the Team :thumbsup:
> Coro :devil:
> Captain of Team Hammer


Thanks for the compliment, Coro! 

I am really enjoying racing at T/C's but I still have a lot to learn! Every once in a while I put in a decent race without too many crashes, which makes me feel good and keeps me going. It was really fun winning the 1/18th B main a week ago, and I came pretty close to doing it again last night. Good racing, guys!


----------



## wer4car24

Racing on saturday was good. Not alot of people but we had some good racing.Garrett is having alot of fun racing but just warning you all keep an eye on him when we get back outside :devil: 

Think the race director is taking the right approach on the vote for mini-z stock motors. Its a vote some are going to like it and others wont but with the fun racing at Tc's Im sure they will keep racing.

:dude:


----------



## Anchor2

My only question is: Who did Chucko hack on all day? :lol: 

Anchor :wave:


----------



## bish101

not a question of who he DID hack its a question of who DIDNT he hack.  :devil:


----------



## silverbullet146

Quit the whining. Now that I found out that it is a quicker way to the finish line by going thru cars than around them I probably will do better.

Garrets car did its job Saturday, he had no favorites. The A mainers made sure that Bill Jr wasn't going to make any track records. Now that our Merrimac Senior Citizen has his new Yellow Car (It was yellow until he put it on the track and accumulated a little black and red to make it look better) he will run a better line, we need him down in stock with us "Schmuck Racers".

Anchor - how did it go at the 10th race?

Dale Jr is still in 1st place.

Chucko
:jest:


----------



## Anchor2

Sat went well, nice track and fast, some banking would make it perfect, but worth the trip. 
The car was good, especially for not racing oval for 4 months. :thumbsup: 


See ya Thursday :wave: 
Anchor


----------



## wer4car24

*Racing*

Was a fun day of racing on saturday. We were missing a few people but still had a good time. 

Dean Sr Hope the real car is coming along good. We do miss having you around to hack on thursday nights.Im sure Jr would be around also but im sure school is keeping him busy.

Well folks untill thursday guess i will just have to dream about all the smacking and getting run into the wall shots from last week.HAHA bill!!! :thumbsup: 

:dude:


----------



## Anchor2

I noticed last Thursday when you took that pounding in the corner, that each of the 3 cars did not slow at all when you were tossed like a jumping jack.  

What I did hear was laughter and no apologies, but I would aplologized, after I recovered from laughing :lol: 

The car reminded me of Carl Long flipping at Rockingham! 

See ya on Thursday
Anchor


----------



## wcrotty

Great week of racing last week.

Coro and bullet teamed up on wer4car24 and my self.
Team Hammer!!!!!


Nice weather out right now.....maybe we will get to race
out side soon.


The Mini Z cup is next week. So TC hobbies will be 
closed the 11th and 13th.

Anyone else interested in racing at the cup?


----------



## wer4car24

Well now that my on-off switch is bullet proof bring on the thrashing. :devil: 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather has the boys and i thinking of racing outside. :thumbsup: 

:dude:


----------



## BgJonson79

Closed?? What will I do with a free Saturday?

And, can you guys post when you get new X-Ray, Mini-Z, etc. parts in? Gotta make sure there's enough cash in the bank.


----------



## wer4car24

*Racing*

Dont forget people there is racing this saturday. The next week will be tough no racing. This will be good for some of us so that we can reflect on our past racing wins. Someone raced thursday and also won the a-main. The only thing was that he Cheated :devil: 

:dude:


----------



## Anchor2

Did they cheat, could of been a mistake!  

Anchor


----------



## wcrotty

Funny how the first day of the new rule someone was caught
cheating. Only to blame it on his crew chief. Reminds me
of Jeff Gordon.


GPM motors are not allowed in stock. Only pro stock.
:jest:


----------



## Anchor2

Yeah, make sure all the crew chiefs know this!

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

Gee it looks like I should of stayed for that..


----------



## Anchor2

:tongue:


----------



## CORO KID

Well my team mate is innocent,He just bought the car from one of your team mate Mister Techincal and had no Idea it had a cheater motor in it!So if the car comes from your team mate who was cheating and how long? I would say take it is easy on my Ol`Pal Anchor or I`ll loan him a real motor [the one you loaned me HAHAHA] and who will be crying then!
Coro Kid
Team Hammer


----------



## wer4car24

Ok well maybe the Anchor made a honest mistake. But with all the verbal punishment he is taking dont think it will happen again.
Think the stock mototr rule is going to work out good. Two days of running it and we are having some real close racing. So see you all in two weeks.

Good luck to you all who have important races next weekend.
That goes for the 1/10 scale guys and the Mini-z crue going to NY. :thumbsup: 

:dude:


----------



## dancingd

Oh so does this mean I can rag on the Anchor this up coming weekend??? 

Billy good luck in N.Y. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anchor2

Only if you are quick enough!


----------



## silverbullet146

Dancing Dan and Anchor

The TRC tires are in and are available. Let me know when you want to pick them up. I will be leaving tomorrow morning at 7:30 for the regional mini-z race in New York.

Chucko
:thumbsup:


----------



## wcrotty

Well we are back from NY.

What a great trip it was. Other then getting home at 3:30 AM. 

Dean Costa, Kirt, Scott, Dana, Dad, and myself made the trip.
All of us were there Friday for practice, Scott was working
away getting cars ready. Dana was trying to get the perfect
setup. Dad was whining about the car setup (hehe). Dean was
practicing away. Kirt was always on the track practicing, 
practicing and practicing. It sure did pay off too. I was just
putting the finishing touches on my cars. Practice ended at
9:30 and we took full advantage of all the time.

Well with all that practice the NH crowd did well.

Here some results.

Mr01 Stock:
1st Scott 
3rd Bill Jr

Mr01 open:
1st Bill Jr
2nd Scott
3rd Dana

Mr02 Open:
1st Bill jr
2nd Kirt
3rd Scott

F1:
1st Bill jr

Overland:
2nd Bill jr

Great job Dana and Kirk.


----------



## BudBartos

WOW! Me, you did good !!!!!!!!!!!!
Good job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## BgJonson79

Wow, congratulations to everyone!


----------



## wcrotty

Thanks Bud and BgJonson79 

(i changed the me guy to the name) sorry about that.


----------



## silverbullet146

I'll give you the viewpoint from an observer at the Northeast Regional Mini-Z race held in Clifton Park, New York this past weekend.

The New Hampshire crew, consisting of Bill Sr., Bill Jr., Dana and Scott arrived after a three and a half drive from Lee, N.H. at 11:45 AM on Friday morning. When we arrived we found only one other person there at the track for practice, this was Andrew who is at the track seven days a week. He loves Mini-Z racing. After three hours of hard practice Dean and Kirk arrived from Mass. It wasn't until around six oclock that anyone else arrived from Canada, New Jersey, Conn. or New York. Eric and Rose said that everyone had been there previous weekends and days and considered themselves ready for the event.

By the time we left the track at 10 PM to go to the hotel for some sleep the NH crew figured that they had the situation figured out pretty well. Everyone had to run the same Kyosho equipment on their cars with one exception "TIRES". 

Bill Jr. is a master at tires, he had every type and compound front and rear tire he could find. He tried new tires, scuffed tires, cut tires and any other combination possible. The New York track is painted wood with course sand poured into the paint. This makes the track totally opposite from carpet and ashpalt. Hard is soft and soft is hard - totally backwards.

Many people were captive with having only the type tires that their local track or hobby shop carried. Most people had only Kyosho tires because their tracks only carried what they made the most profit on. These racers never imagined that tires could make a difference and when Bill tried to explalin this to them they poo-pooed his knowledge. Those who listened to him and wished that they had other tires were awarded by Bill Jr helping them by giving them tires for better performance. 

CONSISTANCY! The races were seven minutes - Bill Jr. knows that just running the track is what wins. If you get behind - just drive the track dont be over trying whereas you screw up and start hitting other cars or walls and lose more time. Just race the track! This comes from practice and experience. Even thought your emotions are going thru the roof and your nerves are making you shake on the drivers stand - race the track and humm to yourself.

I don't want to sound like a too proud father but the local people and other drivers were in awe at the professionalism and manerism of the New Hampshire drivers(this includes Dean and Kirk even though they are from Mass). Bill Jr was interviewed by the New York newspapers and it will be interesting to see what they have to say, if we can get our hands on a newspaper.

I was very proud of the drivers from the TC's Track in Lee, NH. Maybe next year we can have a few more of the drivers attend. We could really give the folks a great showing.

We Had A Ball

Chucko
:thumbsup:


----------



## silverbullet146

For those who wern't aware

Coro underwent two double bypasses in the Portsmouth Hospital this past week. He was scheduled to go home yesterday. We kept him informed of the regional while we were up in New York. 

Bill Jr. will need help with the track this week, I am going to have my spine operated on this Thursday morning and will be out of commission for a short time. Sure would appreciate any assistance you guys can give him. Also would appreciate any ragging you want to give to each other.

Keep Hammering!

Chucko
:dude:


----------



## BgJonson79

Hope you feel better, Coro, and that your surgery goes well, Bullet. I can't have just Alison smacking me around the track.


----------



## wer4car24

*NY Race*

Good Job Guys Sounds like a few of us missed out on a good time. 
Congrates To all.

Michele and boys and i actually went and saw larry in the hospital last week. He was doing very well and talked alot about racing and flying. He was even joking around with us and his wife and even the nurses. If they only knew what they were in for. :thumbsup: 

Bill hope all goes well with your back will be good to get that taken care of.

Bill Jr boys and i will be there thursday and saturday so if you need a hand just let me know I would be glad to help out.

:dude:


----------



## bish101

congrats to you new york racers :thumbsup: 
glad to hear coro is doing well and hope to be able to hack O i mean race with him soon. Im hoping to be there thursday will help out all i can.


----------



## CORO KID

Well SilverBullet It looks like you and I have our own race to race who going to be back first! I hope its soon.I`m very proud of the Boys from Lee They are all great racers.
Coro Kid
PS
Thanks for all the calls ,visits and flowers


----------



## Anchor2

Coro,

Glad to see you are well enough to post messages! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Make sure you take it easy like the Dr.'s say and hope to see you back at the track soon. I'll be calling you to check in.

Jim


----------



## okracer

get well coro


----------



## silverbullet146

This is really crazy. It's 5:30 Wednesday afternoon and I have to be at the Concord Hospital at 6:00 tomorrow morning. My nerves are starting to bother me so I decided to come out in the store and race my xray around for a while to get my mind off things. 
Cant find my AM module or my MR2, Bill Jr must have them.

Some more Xray parts came in today and putting them up on the wall helped take my mind off things for a while. Going to miss you guys tomorrow, Allison it's OK to hammer Shawn around some for me. Shawn you can hammer Allison around for me also.

Coro - get well so we can hammer both of them around.

Haven't heard how any of the 10th scale drivers did this past weekend. How about an update guys before I have to leave.

See you soon,

Chucko
:jest:


----------



## wer4car24

Silverbullet

Hope all goes well with your back on thurday. Just had to get a little practice in huh!!!! :devil: You better not sneak in to much cause you dont want to really get used to the carpet when we will be out on the asphalt soon. :thumbsup: I will try to hack around a few people for you while you are resting up. Heck maybe i will paint up a red body so they even think its you LOL!!!


:dude:


----------



## wcrotty

Hey guys,

Anyone interested in buying my home track?

$100 but you have to come and get it.

later 

Bill


----------



## BgJonson79

Bullet, hope your surgery went well.

I look forward to decorating the track walls with your red Dale Jr. paint


----------



## wer4car24

*Racing*

Saturday racing was fun.Had a smaller crowd but still real good racing.
Think the new stock motor rule is working good in the mini-z class. Has all of us close to the same laps. A couple of wall hits and then you loose first place think its great. Mr-01 is maybe just slightly behind the Mr-02 and the pro-z but with the right set up and driver all three are very close. :thumbsup: 

Thanks to the race director for tuning my car. Now if they could just get the driver ability on the parts wall maybe i can get it to do 62 laps also.

Good to see the two surgically repaired racers are doing well it was great to see both of them on saturday.

Hope everyone has a good week and see all you crazy racers thursday.

:dude:


----------



## Anchor2

Sorry I couldn't be there to see the new patients! Hope they are both doing well, and showed up to get some driving tips  

See all on Thursday

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

Silverbullet,you have mail..Hope you are feeling well


----------



## ritojr

just got in from my trip last night and decided to check the board today. glad to hear everyone did so well in new york, and i hope both larry and bill sr are doing better. see you all on thursday


----------



## dancingd

Sorry I won't be stopping by tonight.  Have a chance to make some overtime,so I'm going to take it.


----------



## alisonnic

Thanks to Bill Sr, Shawn, and everyone else who's been giving me such great racing lately. Yesterday Bill Sr. and I had a fantastic duel to the finish in the 1/18th main. Over the entire second half of the race, we were nose to tail and side by side, and it wasn't decided until the last corner of the last lap. Great stuff!

Larry, I hope you are doing well and getting better fast! I miss seeing you at the shop and believe it or not I miss your teasing and joking around. I hope you'll be back soon.

Bill Sr, I'm glad your back is doing well enough for you to be able to do some racing, and I hope it keeps improving, and fast.

And thanks to Shawn for inspiring me to build a BRP car. Now I'm looking forward to Oval Tuesdays!

Alison

PS. Another great thing that happened on Saturday was that the weather was good enough for me to drive my Cobra to the shop - with the top down! What a blast! 

I offered to give rides in the Cobra but strangely only two people took me up on the offer. I hope I didn't scare anyone too badly!


----------



## bish101

I missed my chance for a ride


----------



## alisonnic

bish101 said:


> I missed my chance for a ride


Don't worry! There should be plenty more chances as the weather improves.


----------



## BgJonson79

I would have taken a ride, but the upholstry in the car was too nice to ruin ;-)


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Sr >>>> Your order went out today.


----------



## silverbullet146

Thanks Bud.

Dennis - your order for the tires has arrived and you can pick them up this Thursday night at racing. Bring your mortgage and just sign it over. :jest: 

Racing was great last week even though I was on a limited schedule. Allison beat my butt on Saturday and after racing was over Bill Jr. worked on Shawns car and has it all tuned for this week so he can beat my butt also.

I'm sitting out in the store next to the track and can't practice because I can't bend over to put my car down. This is frustrating. But better days are comming.

Bullet
:dude:


----------



## wer4car24

Sr

You need to get yourself one of those claw things think they use them for reaching things but would work good for you to put your car down.

If everyone keeps having bill tune there cars then we should really have some good racing. :thumbsup: 

:dude:


----------



## silverbullet146

He will have them all tuned up exept for Jasons. Bill Jr wanted to see what the outcome would be if you used ten cells in Jasons car - it really went fast for about a minute. Smoke was terrible.

Bullet
:jest:


----------



## dancingd

I will be there and I will bring my deed to the house...


----------



## CORO KID

Well I should be back next week,hopefully the Doctor will lift my restrictions so I can go racing.Silverbullet I`ll bring you a car picker upper.Team Hammer will be back
Coro Kid


----------



## ritojr

dont worry larry, someone has been taking care of the hammering for you.(cough cough......bill) it doesnt seem like team hammer ever left. you'd be proud of your replacement. see you next week


----------



## dancingd

Hey Anchor everything o.k.????????????We missed you last night...


----------



## Anchor2

Thanks Dancingd, 

My dad had an eye operation Thursday afternoon, so I was visiting with him, but I should be there next Thursday.

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

Hope Dad is ok...See ya Thursday.(I heard there is going to be cake). Rich stoped by the track tonight for a quick second to say Hi..


----------



## wer4car24

Hello to all

Good racing this week. We had a good group saturday. Lots of mini-z stock made it a fun day. Had a couple of new people who did really well.
Anchor hope all is going well with (dad) and family. Hope to :roll: see you this week.
Heard from a little bird at wally world that the coro kid was out in about. Hope the shop has some big bumpers on the shelf cause it sounds like team hammer might be back soon :devil: See you all Thursday

:dude:


----------



## kc-fan

Is anyone running box stock SC-18? Besides the Ball diff ( I plan on sticking one of these on, sounds like the way to go ) Right now this little guy really suprised me, I thought a slot car motor would max out way before it did. What hop up would really benefit purchasing, and also what compound of tire would work best on a tennis cort surface ( Smooth concrete ) Bud excellent car, not dissapointed that I tried it out. Hope to get a BuRP racing club going here in the middle of Kansas before long.
DS


----------



## dancingd

Will be stopping by tonight...Hope there will be some BIRTHDAY cake..


----------



## BgJonson79

Great racing today everyone, especially Garret and Bill Sr. See everyone next week.


----------



## silverbullet146

This was a rather slow week but it gave us an oppertunity to fix a few things up. The cover is off the track, it has been completely cleaned and has been raced on by each class of car. Mike and Bill Jr. made driverstands and put up poles for the new track lighting. Today Bill Jr. put up the new lights. Also this afternoon Frank and Tamia were out there practicing getting ready for Dan, Jim and Bill Jr. Frank hit a lot of walls!!!! 

We will be closed this week for the Mini-z Nationals in California and I wish Bill Jr. and Dana the best of luck and have a great time guys. Bill Jr. - please remember to eat and make sure that Dana also eats.

Coro we were hoping to have you back this past week - is everything OK

If the weather stays we will be able to race outside soon. The Xrays hold like you wont believe and BRP's are lightining fast. 

Life is Great.

The Bullet


----------



## wer4car24

Bill Sr
Was just wondering if you might be around some night this week. Logan would like to purchase a mini-t with his birthday money. If thats possible you could post it here or give me a call#335-2995.


Thanks
Mike :dude: 

Good luck to the two Guys Going to Cali...
Hope you two represent Nh well. Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## silverbullet146

Mike,
I should be there every night after six. Just call me on my cell 969-6606.
Be happy to make Logan happy.

Bullet


----------



## hyper7drummer

hey whats up this is dana i finally made a hobby talk name so bill when it the outdoor track gonna be all set up to race on?


----------



## Anchor2

Logan, can I give you a list you can buy for me!










Anchor


----------



## silverbullet146

Dana the outdoor track is all set. We have been playing on it now for a week. Some people have been stopping and practicing on it different days and evenings. You know how it is at this time of year - we all get antsy.

Anchor leave Logan alone. He and Garrett each purchased a new Mini-T last night and are two happy campers. Wont be long before Mike will have to buy one for Michelle which of course he will have to break in for her (yeah right).

Bill Jr and Dana will be leaving early tomorrow morning for California. Bill maybe you should think of taking a taxi to and from the airport rather than going through the hastle of checking in and out of the rental agency then the problem of driving in the California traffic. Probably cheeper also.

The Bullet


----------



## hyper7drummer

yeah i cant wait to go its gonna be fun and i will also have to get up there soon to practice abd tell billy jr hes in trouble for mod m18 i have some cheater stuff coming :jest: and its going to make him need more stuff (that is if he wants to be as fast but i will just crash it so dont worry about me winning)haha :thumbsup:


----------



## ritojr

good luck to you guys in california this weekend!


----------



## disruptor10

Yeah Good luck Mini guys,most of all have fun and like silverbullet says make sure u eat !..............C.P. race director Dave


----------



## silverbullet146

Disruptor - Did anyone from New York go to the Nats?

Bullet


----------



## BgJonson79

Last night I took my Mini-T for a spin in my yard, and managed to strip a rear shock and lose a spring!! Sr., are we switching to Tues and Thurs this week or next... I gotta get new springs or new shocks!


----------



## silverbullet146

Hey BJ I think that it will be too cold yet for outdoor racing this Tuesday. If you need some parts call me at 969-6606.

Last night Bill Jr. called and said that he ran the Last Chance Quilifier race in Anaheim and took three first a second and a third. Qualifiers for the finals are finished and he is in the top three for all five classes.

Bullet


----------



## cra-z racer

Tell Bill Jr. great job and hope he wins.

Jon


----------



## BgJonson79

Bill, I think I can make it 'til Thursday. And, go Jr!


----------



## disruptor10

Just Andrew Freedman that i know of,glad to hear that Bill Jr is doing so good,let us all know what the end results are will Ya ? Thanks Dave


----------



## disruptor10

No results yet ?


----------



## silverbullet146

*Results*

I don't see any results posted yet on the Mini-Z Forum board, so I will tell you Bill Jrs results from his phone call last night.

M1 Stork Third
M1 Open First
M2 Open Second
F1 First
Overland First

We will have to wait for him to tell us the rest of the story. He and Dana finished at around six yesterday afternoon and went to eat then to the airport for a plane to NH at 11:00 oclock California time, which was to arrive around 9:30 this morning. From the airport Bill was going to head to work and Dana was to be picked up by his family and go home. Bill is going to be awful tired.

Congratulations Bill Jr and I am very proud to be your dad.

The Bullet


----------



## BgJonson79

Congratulations, Bill!

Time to get a bigger trophy case!


----------



## dancingd

We are glad to have a person like Bill Jr to represent the r/c hobby in the New Hampshire area..He was always a great racer in his earlyier days..I'm glad that he came out of retirement..Silverbullet,you and the misses do have a reason to be proud of him...


----------



## silverbullet146

TROPHY CASE!!!! He is bringing ten trophies home.

Bullet


----------



## wer4car24

Good Job JR :thumbsup: 

So does this mean they are going to plaster the Kyosho site with your picture again :jest: Good job thats alot of racing by a great racer. Now if you just fill us all in were you found that talent!!! Cause i didnt see any on the shelves at the shop!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## hyper7drummer

yeah bill was flying out there unstoppable... i only managed a 10th in mr01 open a 7th in f1 7th in mr-02 and 8th in stock, and man did bill get screwed on prizes all those wins and not one free car.


----------



## silverbullet146

Drummer

Congratulations to you also, that is increditable for a first year racer. I'll bet that it was a great experience that you will never forget. Including the Chicks.

Bullet


----------



## cra-z racer

Are you going to be open this thursday?  And crongats to Jr. :thumbsup: great job


----------



## disruptor10

Congrats Bill Jr,great job once again and how did my buddy Andrew do ?


----------



## silverbullet146

Yes we will be open this Thursday as normal. Have you opened yet and what is your schedule?


Bullet


----------



## Anchor2

Great Job Billy! I knew my driving lessons would payoff sooner or later. :thumbsup: 


Anchor


----------



## dancingd

cough,cough.


----------



## wcrotty

Hey guys,

Thanks for the congratulations and well wishes.

Cali was a blast and i wish you were all there.

Now back to racing at TC's

Thursday was the first outside racing night.

Tomorrow we will be open for practice on the
outside track and some unofficial racing.

Tuesday oval will startup this week. I'm still working
on streamlining the process so bare with me on setup.

see you all this week.

Later

Bill


----------



## Anchor2

Hey,

I'll be up at 12:00, to pick up a few things, but not to practice. I just read about that for today, and I'm not ready yet. Get the dust off of your evolution!

Anchor


----------



## Micro_Racer

do you guys have any pictures of your track???


----------



## BgJonson79

MR, go to www.crottyscustomrc.com... it's got pix of the outdoor track, and the indoor one.


----------



## cra-z racer

Welcome back Jr. Jim and I will be up there tomorrow wit his highly mod legend and i'll bring my x-ray. i got a problem with the bar the goes above the center shaft.

Jon


----------



## wer4car24

Larry
Got the private message and want to pass along a huge thank you From all of us. I will be in touch. And thanks again.

:dude:


----------



## dancingd

Anything going on at the track tonight???????????????????????????????????/


----------



## silverbullet146

We will be there. If you bring a car we will show you how to put some real pretty marks on it.

Bullet


----------



## dancingd

My car is in pieces....


----------



## hyper7drummer

so will there be any racing saturday and sr have you seen 2 nice big boxes come in yet....boxes that may say RCP on them :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Anchor2

That is from the way you drive!  

Frank said that he will help you tweak your car, and give you some driving lessons on a short track when you come over! Hope weather starts to warm up for outside racing.

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

I drove Bill Jr's car last night at the track and did I have some excuses..


----------



## Anchor2

Are you going to join us for racing during the week? What class will you be running?

Anchro


----------



## dancingd

It could be next Tuesday..I had to work 12 hours today and tomorrow the same and 15 on Monday this week so I won't have time to put the car back together..I used one of Nicks cars for the Nat's and I needed to strip my stuff to put on his..I will be running 1/10...


----------



## wcrotty

DancingD, my car was crying after you drove it.

It's happy to be in the right hands again.


----------



## silverbullet146

Anchor - Did you get the BRP finished for tonight?

DancingD - Excuses, Excuses, Excuses - Bring the box of parts in and we will have that car put together in 15 minutes - you'll probably bring it back home back in the box in pieces after you finish racing it.

Dean Sr - I felt terrible for you last Friday, will your car be ready for next Sunday?

Coro - My car is waiting for you!!!

Allison - We are outside, bring your BRP tonight for oval racing, bring along your xray also.

IT'S HAMMER TIME
BULLET


----------



## wcrotty

Looks like good weather tonight. WAHOO

bgjonson

your body is ready.


----------



## disruptor10

Wish i was there !!!!! :jest:


----------



## silverbullet146

If you left right now you would be exactly on time for the first heat. Want us to put your name in?

Bullet


----------



## Anchor2

It's not done, still working on it, but I have to work tonight, so no racing for me. However, I am going to try and make it on Thursday.

Anchor


----------



## silverbullet146

Bish where are you. We miss hacking your #97 around the track.

Coro come down and visit us tonight if you can, we are outside now.

Bullet


----------



## wer4car24

*Its Good*

I I
I I :hat: 
I I
IIIIIIIII 
I O (Jims Mini-z)
I 
I 

Its Good!!!!!!!!!!  :jest:


----------



## CORO KID

Mikey

I think Jim has started a new sport Mini Z punting.I offered him one of my mini z to help him put it back together,but he hates them as much as I do.So maybe next week we can start Mini Z hockey!
Coro Kid


----------



## wer4car24

I have a couple of sticks i could bring.

Sorry about my other post was trying to make jims mini-z going through uprights!!!!!!  

Mike :dude:


----------



## Anchor2

I should use some tape and run it, probably would work fine now, since it has been tweaked through the uprights!  

I may rebuild that or just go with an 02', but for now, I need to finish my cars to have them ready for Tuesday night racing in a couple of weeks. I hope Bill is ready, cause team hammer is going right by on the outside! 

Anchor


----------



## wcrotty

Looks like we might get racing in tonight.....cross your fingers on the rain.

Most of the 10th scale guys are up in Gilford today.

See you all tonight.

later

Bill


----------



## wer4car24

Hello to all
Well Garrett and Logan have a baby sister!!
She was born friday morning at 8:12 and was 6lbs 7oz.
Mom and baby are both doing well and as soon as the baby can hold a radio she will be racing :jest: 

I hope to be back racing soon

Mike :dude:


----------



## silverbullet146

Congratulations to you all and especialy Michelle. Now we need a name.
See you all next week at the track.

Bullet


----------



## dancingd

Congradtulations to you,Michelle and family...Just think another birthday cake next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## wer4car24

Sorry Dad wasnt thinking  
Babies name is Kayla Elizabeth Bernice Sacks

Dancing D didnt even think of that!!!! :jest:


----------



## bish101

congrats on the new adddition mike :thumbsup:


----------



## silverbullet146

Bish - Are you alright, we haven't heard from you and have been quite concerned.

Bullet


----------



## BgJonson79

Congratulations Mike and Michelle


----------



## CORO KID

Congratulation Mikey and Michelle

Mikey did you make it though it all? I hope the baby looks like her mother!
Coro Kid


----------



## silverbullet146

Coro I didn't read very much love towards Mike in your message.

Bullet


----------



## wer4car24

Thanks to everyone. Mom and baby are doing great.

Larry sorry i didnt go in!!
Did jim ask you about the foam? I can get 1/4 inch but only in a full bundle.
That would be 200 square feet. and its about 35$. Let me know couldnt remember when you said you needed it.

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## wcrotty

It's going to be a cold one tonight


----------



## dancingd

Anchor,I heard through the grapevine that you are appyling for field goal kicker..


----------



## bish101

hey guys sorry i havent been around lately. the new house work and baby have wore me out. every time i think ill have a chance to show up i get called to do something else. im trying to get there next tuesday so i can get that 1/10 scale running and have to work on the buds car too. Ive missed race you all but hopefully ill be back full speed soon. take care.


----------



## wcrotty

Bish,

I can understand. Soon i will be there. Do you want me to set up your 1/10th for ya? That way you can bump draft in the corners like your hero. 
Hope to see you soon.

later

Bill


----------



## silverbullet146

Bill Jr there was love in your helping Bish set up his 10th but there didn't seem to be love in abusing his hero.

Bullet


----------



## bish101

Bill that would be great if you could get the car going for me. just take what you need out of my stuff also the mini t can get the electronice gutted if you need a RX. and to set the record straight he bump drafted on the staight away.  biffle just cant drive. in fact if biffle was in front of me id drfaft him off the track too :devil:


----------



## wcrotty

Bish,

I will get your 10th ready for you. BTW i also don't see anything wrong with the bump draft by bush. Biffle just has to learn how to drive.

later

Bill


----------



## Anchor2

Hi Team Elf,

Since when do you bump draft in a corner (dogleg), oh nevermind, it's fine to do that if you are Elf #97 driver, hahaahahahaha. Wait, is he a rookie, maybe no brakes, maybe closed his eyes, maybe he took after Jeff Gordon or all the above.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, driver bashing, gotta like this!

Bish, you may want to set up your own car, have you seen the way Bill's handles??????? I have one word "SLED"

I'm going to go up on Sat around 5:30 for some track testing if anyone else is game. Will see you on Tuesday, weather permitting.

Anchor


----------



## wcrotty

Looks like a great night for racing.

Jimmy, my car is a sled but it is 10 years old that's why.

Elf boy is my hero. Anyone that takes out Grodon is.


----------



## Anchor2

How come I don't hear it from the Elf Gallery???????


----------



## Anchor2

The wind seems to be a bit too much for the cars today, so I won't be heading up. Hopefully weather is good for Tuesday. 

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

I think that you would want the wind,so it can help push you around the track..:lol:


----------



## Anchor2

Dancingd, are you going to be racing with us on Tuesday? I'm sure you could set your car up for TC's technical oval track, you may need to refer to you notes for a good set, but I'm sure you can do that. 

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

I sold my 10l4,and just order a sse pro 2 hyperdrive.I have a 500 chassis and a rear pod around somewhere and maybe with all the stuff I have I can put it together..


----------



## wcrotty

Hey guys,

Racing is canceled tonight. Rain is coming across VT and will be here around 8.
Dad will be at the shop for some practice if anyone wants to set up there cars
before the rain comes.

later

Bill jr


----------



## bish101

what the hecks with all the rain. im going to shoot for thursday hopefully it wont rain all week.

p.s. hey mike hows the little one?


----------



## silverbullet146

Congratulations are in order to Bill Jr and Jody who are the parents of a beautiful little girl born this morning at 2:15 AM. Both the mother and daughter are doing well at the Wentworth Douglas Hospital in Dover, NH.
Bill Jr sounds like he is a wreck with nerves, lack of sleep and a first child.

Bullet


----------



## dancingd

Congradulation!!!!!!!!Bill Jr & Jody.....


----------



## cra-z racer

Congrats to Bill Jr. and Jody from the whole family over here. :hat: so im guessing there is little chance of racing tomorrow? 

Jon


----------



## bish101

hey all right thats great news. just imagin all the little girl racers that will be hanging around the track.


----------



## wer4car24

Bill Jr and Jody Congratulations on the Baby.
Glad to hear mom and baby are doing good. And bill thought r/c racing is nerve racking. HAHAHA

SR any toher info you can pass along would be great.

Bill Does you Daughter have a car yet??? :lol: 

Mike


----------



## silverbullet146

Josephine Rose Crotty weighed in at 7lb 6 oz at 2:15 AM yesterday. Nick named by her grandfather as "Outlaw Josie Wales", much to the regret of her mother and probably I will be shot by her father.

I believe that fataher Bill Jr already has a car picked out for her and is working on it while he sits there in the hospital with the two girls. He is spending his days and nights there with them. They are in room 210 at the Wentworth Hospital 603-742-5252.

Racing is off for tonight, I will be around so if anyone wants to come down for chat, parts or if the weather turns better to try out any new settings you may have put in your cars come on down. In case the door is closed call me at 603-659-0129, I'll be wandering around somewhere.

Keep on humming!!!!

Bullet


----------



## RitoSr

Congrats Bill I guess now when you get beat on the track you can always blame it on lack of sleep because of the baby. And Sr if you think Bill has nerves now wait until i get on the track.


----------



## ritojr

congratulations to bill jr and jody, we will have to make sure we teach her how to drive because you dont want her driving like her father


----------



## BgJonson79

Congratulations Bill and Jody!


----------



## Guest

Congradulations to the new dad, mother and grandparents best of health to all.

coles


----------



## silverbullet146

Mike,

Can you help me run the track next week if Bill Jr isn't able.

Bullet


----------



## BgJonson79

Sounds like Bill needs to prioritize...


----------



## CORO KID

Congratulations,Jody,Bill JR and The rest of the family and you to grandpa!
I`ll have to start working on Team Outlaw.Bill can I borrow some outlaw pink paint?I`m glad to here everybody is doing well
Coro Kid


----------



## wer4car24

Bill

I would be happy to help out. If its possible to maybe get there a little early so i can refresh my memory on the computer.

Think i might have to agree with BJohnson :jest: 

Mike
Ps Sr did you get any parts in or maybe a air brush


----------



## silverbullet146

Mike,

The BRP order came in, give me a call on my cell phone 603-969-6606.

Bullet


----------



## ritojr

hey bill sr, just wondering if you guys any have any motor screws on the wall for the 540 motors so i can connect it to the car. if not, you know where i can get some? thanks


----------



## hyper7drummer

hey sr do you have all he xray hop up parts in stock because i bought another one to make mod so as of now its stock?


----------



## silverbullet146

DJ We have motor screws on order. But I will have some Tuesday that you can use until the order comes in.

Drummer Man we believe that we have all the hop up parts on the wall. We also have a box from RCP for you.

Tuesday sounds to be a great day. DS do you want me to borrow BJ's batteries for Tuesday?

Bullet


----------



## hyper7drummer

oh jees i almost forgot about the xtra rcp stuff thanks for holding on to it for so long i'll most likely be up in the next week for some racing i've been dying to try the new L4

hope so see you guys soon

Dana


----------



## silverbullet146

Drummer

Dont forget that the L4 is on Tuesday nights.


----------



## RitoSr

Sr that would be great if you can snag a battery pack for me. Looking forward to Tuesday.


----------



## dancingd

RitoSr,you got mail..........


----------



## silverbullet146

D Sr B Jr gave me a box of batteries last night for you to use, he also had two motor screws for D Jr to use. 
MIke you can show up when ever you want, Mary will be there - you will probably have to come around to the side door.

The weather is going to be great tonight.
D Jr I wont be able to race my mini tonight - rehurt my back picking up an outboard motor.

Bullet


----------



## bish101

i will hopefully be there toniught
look forward to seeing ever one


----------



## silverbullet146

Can't wait to put some tire marks on your car.

Bullet


----------



## dancingd

You said your back was sore....I should be there later on Wife went to go see her mother in the hospital to see if they removed toes or foot..


----------



## silverbullet146

My back was killing me last night so I didn't race. 

The 10th scallers showed up with some new blood and the star of the night was Dean Jr driving a 10th for the first time and tearing up the track with two back to back 58 lap races. In the main he was doing great until he was punted off the track by no other than Dean Sr driving his brand new completely battered up white L4. Dean Sr didn't leave one wall unmarked with white paint.

In the 18th Bud car event Jimmy took high honors driving his new car and cleaning up everyone giving each car a little nudge as he passed them, just to say hello. 

See you all Thursday

Bullet


----------



## Anchor2

Since it wasn't my body on the car, I figured that I would put a few rub marks on the side to match the rest of the car. Those cars draft good on the straightaways :thumbsup: , but I did get that aero push once in a while  Once everyone gets the bugs out of the cars, it will be some great racing in both classes. I hope Bill Jr. will have time to work on his car before the next time he races! 

Anchor


----------



## silverbullet146

*Summer Racing*

Bill Jr and I have decided that the summer racing will be as follows:

TUESDAYS OVAL RACING:
10th scale pan cars stock motors and 4 cell batteries sub "C"
18th scale BRP cars Stock Parma Motors and 6 cell 2/3A batteries

THURSDAYS ROAD RACING:
18th scale Micros (Exrays or HPI) stock motors and 4 cell 2/3A batteries
18th scale Mini-T lets start off with stock motors and 4 AA batteries.

Any feedback will be appreciated.

We will bring back the Mini-Z for indoor racing in the Fall.

Bullet


----------



## BgJonson79

Sounds good to me.


----------



## CORO KID

Oval thrusday would be good!!!!!!!!!!
Coro Missing in Action Kid


----------



## silverbullet146

CORO 

Where are you we miss you.

Bullet


----------



## wer4car24

*hello*

Racing schedule sounds good. Great weather tonight but dont think i will make it tonight. Garrett has his fith grade graduation tonight. Might sneek down after but we will see.


Mike :jest:


----------



## bojo

I will be stoping by tonight


----------



## silverbullet146

How does it look up there in New Hampshire? Down here in Mass the rain has stopped and the sky is clearing. Maybe we will be able to get in a few runs.

Bullet:dude:


----------



## wcrotty

Great racing tuesday night. The rain held off and the 10th scale main was
clean. (well almost Jimmy) Good to see Dean jr and Sr on the verge of
60 laps.

Also the 18th oval cars were flying. Great racing.

See you all tonight.


----------



## silverbullet146

Tonight looks like a great night - those of you who have Mini-T's bring them and lets get a class going. Bring what you have - stock or modified, race what you bring.


Bullet
:hat:


----------



## Anchor2

Tuesday was a great night of racing. Thanks to Mike for the bump draft, good driving doooooood. If no one has seen the buds cars race on Tuesday, you are missing a ton of fun. Enjoy Thursday's roadcourse racing, from what I've seen of the x-rays on that track, it looks like a great time. See all on Tuesday

Anchor


----------



## silverbullet146

I saw a fellow racer take his 10th black car out on the track last night and when he came back inside his words were "Look out Jimmy".

It was a great micro night and we really had some fun. Everyone is getting better making for some fast-tight races. Dana Broke made an apperance and went home with three broken cars. His dad wouldn't expect anything less.

Jim W. worked on his new fathers day Xray and will soon be on the track making another racer I can bang around, it's great hammering father son race teams.

Speaking of teams where are you Coro?

Bullet
:dude:


----------



## cra-z racer

its supposed to be a crappy night tonight. and senior Jim is just going to be another person that'll help me out :tongue: 

Jon


----------



## silverbullet146

Sr Jim is going to get his tail kicked all over the track by the Red #8.

The storm hit here in Merrimac, Mass about 15 minutes ago and left the area.

Maybe we will luck out.

Bullet


----------



## BgJonson79

Did those Trinity parts come in yet? Most importantly, did the wheels?


----------



## silverbullet146

They are scheduled to arrive today in accordance with UPS.

Looks good for tonights racing. Are you all ready for some crash and burn racing.

Bullet
:hat:


----------



## BgJonson79

Shouldn't only those people in your races be ready for that type of racing?


----------



## wcrotty

RAIN RAIN RAIN

Well the track is all wet so no racing. 

The shop will still be open tonight for a bit.

Bill Jr


----------



## silverbullet146

Here it is Tuesday and the track has half dried already so we will be giving it a go. Keep your fingers crossed and we will get in a full night.


Bill Jr wants to kick a few butts

Bullet


----------



## silverbullet146

*Bummer*

BummerSomeone did a rain dance on my track - Cancelled.

Bullet


----------



## Anchor2

Who did the rain dance? Probably Bill, he was afraid of getting his butt kicked tonight. Well, we will have to wait another week to see that happen.  

I hear that Lee may come down in two weeks to check out the action. Hope to see everyone next Tuesday.

Anchor


----------



## silverbullet146

Bill Jr are you going to take that sitting down?



Bullet


----------



## Anchor2

He could always take that on his roof or outside (in the grass) of the track!  

Seems that you will have racing tonight, good luck and see all on Tuesday.

Anchor


----------



## cra-z racer

its raining here a little but i dont kno if it is there. me and jim will be there but i dont kno if we're staying the whole night. o well

Jon


----------



## wcrotty

ya it just down pored here but the sun is out now. cross your fingers.


----------



## wcrotty

Come on everyone. Pray for a dry week so we can race.

Jimmy has been praying for rain just so he doesn't get his a$$ kicked.


----------



## silverbullet146

You have guts threatening the Jimster.



Bullet:dude:


----------



## Anchor2

YEAH! Don't make me wipe you up in both classes  
Hope rain ends tonight, so that I can show bill how to race oval.

Anchor :wave:


----------



## dancingd

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wer4car24

well jim i talked to someone this weekend about tuning the brp mototrs so once i get a chance to work some magic on mine you both might have to watch out. Cause im the type of driver to put both of you in the grass!!!!!!!!!
:jest:


----------



## silverbullet146

You guys can work on each other but you better watch out for the ORANGE CAR.


----------



## CORO KID

The orange car is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverbullet146

Hey Coro,

If you come down tonight can you bring the other air brush tape.



Thanks

Bullet


----------



## Anchor2

Coro, thanks for those springs, the motor is a monster now!

Anchor


----------



## wcrotty

looks like the track will be dry and ready for racing.

"Jimmy to the brown shead for tech"


----------



## Anchor2

Tech myyyyyy shorts!


 

Anchor


----------



## dancingd

I need to show up for that one....


----------



## silverbullet146

Anchor2 said:


> Tech myyyyyy shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchor


Jody may have something to say about that!


----------



## cra-z racer

I just got done painting jims car... and no senior, its not yellow. all he needs to do is get the reciver out of his hpi and put it in the x ray and get some tires

Jon


----------



## silverbullet146

The red #8 will take care of him.

Bullet


----------



## cra-z racer

or he'll take care of the # 8


----------



## silverbullet146

Then that yellow car better be a good blocker to keep me from getting near him.

Bullet
:hat:


----------



## wcrotty

Looks like we can get some racing in tonight. No rain.


----------



## cra-z racer

wasnt it supposed to rain all day????? stupid weather men :lol: anyways. i'll most likely be up there but no jim tonite. he has to go to his friends house and fix his computer... sorry sr.

Jon


----------



## silverbullet146

That's fine - then I'll just kick your yellow car around a few times for laughs.

Ho Ho.

Bullet


----------



## silverbullet146

I covered the track so it will be fine for racing tonight.

Bullet


----------



## Anchor2

I'm sure he will kick that yellow car around. On Tuesday oval, he was kicking and punting anyone that came with in 1 foot, ahahhahhahahah

Someone needs to show that "Pumpkin" color car, who is da man!

See you all on the 17th!

Anchor


----------



## silverbullet146

The more colors I get on my car the better it looks.



Bullet

Dancing Dan - what is your question?


----------



## cra-z racer

well there is no more brite yellow car for senior to beat on. i wasn't thinking and i left it lying around and our dog got it and tore off a piece of the front bumper.  now i have an old micro oval body thats strait silver. weathers supposed to be cruddy again tonite but i dont trust weather men! I'll most likely be there unless theres a cancellation post.

Jon


----------



## silverbullet146

I will beat on what ever you bring



Bullet


----------



## cra-z racer

only if you can catch me


----------



## silverbullet146

Track is covered just in case.

Bullet


----------



## cra-z racer

im on my way out to dog class then i'll be over. jim will be there tonite as well.


----------



## wer4car24

Silverbullet
Got that part for the mini-t i will bring it tuesday night rain or shine.
The boys and i tested that track today with the x-ray. Ran it with a 23 pinion and it was fast. Not sure if they will be running a 1/18 class though.

:dude:


----------



## cra-z racer

hey the weather's supposed to be... uhhh... oh yea... RAIN!!!!!! i'll still be up there. jim might not be. bad week @ work. bill my steering is still sticking. im outa ideas on what to do about it. ive changed antennas, changed radios, and jim already fixed the one i have so i'm about ready to start looking fo a new one.

Jon


----------



## wcrotty

cra-z racerwe can try a different reciever and radio just for the hec of it.


----------



## BgJonson79

Bill, thanks for fixing my car. It ran great. Just think how much better it'll run with the appropriate decals!


----------



## dancingd

Put the hot dogs on I'll be there in alittle while....:wave:


----------



## silverbullet146

TC's track and hobby shop will close as of today for a month to take a little vacation and to install a new inside RCP track for the mini and micro indoor racing. We will reopen on Saturday October 16th at 10:00. At that time we will go into the normal winter schedule of Thursday racing, doors opening at 6:00 P.M. until 11:00 P.M. and Saturdays from 10:00 A.M. until 5:00 P.M. We will be receiving some tires and other parts, which people need to work on their cars during this time so you can either call, stop off and knock at the side door or notify us on this site and we will take care of you. 

By the way last night the "Spectular Orange BRP Racing Machine" out raced, out manuvered and beat up on Jimmy's, Bill Jr's, Mickeys and Shawns "Slugs".

The Bullet
:hat:


----------



## CORO KID

Vacation about time you look like you need a tan and a cold one!
Coro Kid


----------



## dancingd

What did you do with the left over hot dogs?????? Sure hope someone ate them...Hope you enjoy your vacation...Let me know when the items come in...


----------



## disruptor10

Have u all seen the new CP Cup Cars ? Awesome ,ck out his web site www.cpminiraceway.com ... I had'nt raced mini's in a year and i bought the F1 and conversion and i'm having a blast with It......Were runnin 5 min qualifiers and a 100 lap main.......go fast turn left !............Dave"race director " Lareau :thumbsup:


----------



## Anchor2

How is the new track surface coming along? Just a week and a half till racing begins!  


Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## wcrotty

Hey guys, 

The track is coming along great. We have the first design down now. It's an
easy layout for the first couple weeks for people to get the cars set up. Changing
the track will be a piece of cake now. I'm also gluing a plastic strip on the walls so 
they will be forgiving to new comers and hackers like jimmy.

Dad knocked down the wall and Mike helped us on the support of the side of 
the house so it doesn't fall down.

Minizs will be running rubber tires with no gooooop. YAY. and 18th can run foam
or rubber tires but still no gooooop. 

I can't wait for the 16h.


----------



## ritojr

knocked down a wall? what are you guys doing over there. 

i guess ill have to goop my tires before i come then huh?


----------



## silverbullet146

My car was going so fast that it couldn't make one of the corners and ended up taking one of the walls out. Repairs were out of the question so we just decided to eliminate that part of the place. It has to be seen to be appreciated.

Hope that everyone can make it on Saturday the 16th.

The bullet


----------



## dancingd

I was driving down the road the other night and had to stop because I saw someone with a sludge hammer and had to take it from him...Just kidding..

I saw the opening and its alot more room....


----------



## CORO KID

So do you have to rent pit space how? Now I have to buy a stinkin`Mini Z,next your going to tell me Micro Rs4 are the car to have!!!!!!!!!!
Coro Kid


----------



## bish101

WOOHOO the wall has come down. cant wait for saterdays.


----------



## silverbullet146

Hot Dogs - Pizza - Racing - Intimidation & B.S.

It doesn't get any better than that!!!!!!!!



Bullet


----------



## ritojr

which wall exactly came down? like did you take down the wall so that the track is bigger or just take down the one by the pits so that you can see the track from the pits?

ps prob wont be able to make it the 16th so ill have to see it all on the thursday after


----------



## dancingd

But you forgot the best thing and that would be BIRTHDAY cake...:thumbsup:


----------



## Anchor2

Making more room to allow greater flight distance when pushing Sr. out of the way.  


Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## wcrotty

I completed the track on Tuesday so that is all ready for some bashing on the 16th.


----------



## wer4car24

*Racing*

Welcome back Bish!!!! We missed hacking you around this summer. The track looks really good in the shop. Think it will be very forgiving for mini-z setups. Seems like the tires i ran on the outdoor track for the x-ray hooked right up. Little tighter to pass but that just means more rubbing. HAHAHA Bill Sr.
Hope to see you all there on the 16th. 
Jr you think there might be a class for f-1 cars now that we have a solid mini-z surface?HHHMMMMMMMM!!! :wave: 

Mike


----------



## Anchor2

I see there has been testing going on! But, Jr. needs all he can get now. Not sure why I am saying that, I don't have a car, unless I go search the grass for spare parts :lol: Do the MR02's have a mid engine placement or is that something done with hop-up parts? I'll be up the Thursday after opening day.

Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## dancingd

There could be a car on the track with a yellow strip across the back...


----------



## wcrotty

Anchor2,

The MR02 comes in 2 styles, both mid and rear mount. The rear mount
will use most of the mr01 bodies. The Mid mount uses special bodies.

Also it's very cheap to change between the two.


----------



## Anchor2

Thanks for the info Billy!

Dancingd, don't mistake a car with the yellow streak across your back! :lol: 
See you next weekend.

Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## dancingd

OOCH !!!!


Are you heading up on Saturday???


----------



## Anchor2

Yes, probably won't arrive until 12:30 - 1:00, see you then.


Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## wer4car24

*Racing*

Bill Sr
Looking forward to racing this weekend.Hope you got the Orange mr02 set aside for me.HEHEHE SHHHHHHh..
Was wondering if you might still have one of the mini-z loaner cars available. The boys and i will be there and we will have one of our cousins with us and was wondering if we might borrow one for the day. I should be all set for batteries if one is still available. Thanks and see you sat!!!!!
:jest: Mike


----------



## silverbullet146

Mike - Yes I have one of the new Orange Cars and one of the Silver Cars. Do you want me to put the orange one out of sight or just have it marked for you? I can have a car ready for your visitor - it will be one of the old Mr1's.

Anyone who is wondering why Dancingdan is mentioning about a yellow stripe is that he may be thinking about buying one of the Micro's and will need a stripe to let everyone know that he is a rookie. Just get out of our way ROOKIE.

I tried out both cars last night and found the track to be unbelievable. You guys will just have to try it for yourselves. Both Bill Jr. and I will be there tonight cleaning up and getting ready for Saturday in case you care to stop by and take a peek, if you bring your cars that will be OK.

Bullet
:hat:


----------



## CORO KID

Mikey I might stop in and buy myself a new Mini z just to help you out.Orange is my favorite color
Coro Kid


----------



## wer4car24

Well stopped by the shop last night and think everyone will like the new track. Seemed to be able to get the car tuned to the track much faster. Ran the micro with the same foam tires that we ran outdoors and seemed to be fine. Little tight to make passes but thought it was cool. Think the best class is going to be mini-z stock the track just seems to be perfect for them. See you all saturday..

:jest:


----------



## bish101

just wanted to say it was great to get back to raceing. and that track is awsome for both the mini and micros. im looking forwards to more saterday races.


----------



## silverbullet146

Hey Bish,

Did you enjoy the Saturday racing or the getting your car banged around by the Dale Jr. fans?

Hope to have Coro back on the track so I can kick him around a little also.

Still licking my wounds from the trashing Garrett gave me.



Bullet.


----------



## dancingd

Silverbullet146,I will be stopping by on Thurday...See you then..


----------



## bish101

i enjoy the racing. as for the Jr. fans well we shall see how the season ends before i gloat too much. you just better hope he wins it all (dale jr) or your in for a long winter of braging from me. and ive got next saterday cleared for a full day of racenig so ill see you all then.


----------



## silverbullet146

Dancing D - sounds good to me.

To you know who:
I can't wait to knock off those "Yellow Mirrors" He, He, He!!!!!

Bullet


----------



## bish101

what time do you open on thursday?


----------



## silverbullet146

We open at six and I will be hammering people at 6:10



Bullet


----------



## bish101

after raceing last saterday im super double extra excited to race again this saterday. hope to see you all there. seems like this week is draging on it way to the weekend.


----------



## silverbullet146

Last night was a real hoot. The hammers and slammers were really at it. Larry came in and tweeked his new MR2 and is ready for me to take off his new mirrors. I tried to take one off Jon's new yellow car but will have to wait till Saturday. The big guys were putting each other off the track over the rails. Can't wait till Saturday.


Bullet:dude:


----------



## bish101

ok now you guys are in for it. i think i got my xray to go fast again. also got a new special part. hopeing to come by thursday night and give it a test run so ill be ready for some @$$ whooping on saterday.


----------



## silverbullet146

Bring It On!!!!!



Bullet


----------



## Micro_Racer

Post some pictures!!!


----------



## CORO KID

Jason I hope your ready,they creamed my micro and laughted all the way to the end of the race.Is that part silverbullet proof!
Coro Kid
I hate MINI Z


----------



## wcrotty

another night of racing!!!!


----------



## dancingd

Please make sure the hot dogs are ready.....:lol:


----------



## silverbullet146

Hot dogs will be ready. Hope you bring a cake in for the veterans.

Bullet


----------



## okracer

hmmm wish i lived closer id donate the buns i sell bread for a liveing lol


----------



## BgJonson79

Frickin' Kurt Busch


----------



## cra-z racer

yea i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## silverbullet146

Now that the season is over for Nascar we can no longer trash the drivers so we will have to "Trash Mouth The Fans", especially Kurt Bush fans. At least Jeffy & Jimmy didn't win. So Sad.

Bullet


----------



## bish101

well its not going to hurt my feelings to tell you guys HA HA HAAH.  Kurt won and yours didnt HA HA HA.  :devil: 
any racing this wednesday seeing how thursday is a day of thanks and giving?


----------



## CORO KID

So your guy won too bad,I quess its better than Gordon! I wouldn`t hurt your feeling but next year is a New Year of racing.The Old Guard will be stepping down and some rookie will smoke the field.Did I mention that Jr didn`t win either Bill!
Coro Kid


----------



## dancingd

Happy Thanksgiving to all...l'm sure going to miss the hot dogs tonight...


----------



## bish101

hey Bill jr how is the lap counter?


----------



## Anchor2

How is racing going? That new track is great looking, hoping to get there soon, hope all is well. See ya soon

Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## wer4car24

Hope everyone had a good holiday. Dont know about the rest of you but i am ready to get back to racing. Would be cool to see some of the old faces around next year as well as the many regulars.

See you all at the track :jest:


----------



## ritojr

hey, nobody has left a message in awhile so i figured i would. when does the outdoor racing start up? i still need to dust off my car so i think i better get going on that.


----------



## wcrotty

ritojr,

We're not racing outside just yet but we are getting ready to.
The track is open for practice. ( i know you need some )

We might start racing next thursday outside.

I will post here if we do.


----------



## CORO KID

Jr Get ready for the hack fest. I`m back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverbullet146

Bring it on Coro. I can't wait to put some scars on your slug.


----------



## ritojr

i guess i better find my old cracked up body if coro is coming back. by the way i still owe you a body so i will have to get you that when we start back up. i may have to stop in for some of that practice though, im a little rusty


----------



## CORO KID

Well I drove car without steering wheels for the last year,so who`s rusty
Coro Kid


----------



## silverbullet146

Last night a number of the guys showed up to tune up their BRP's and Micros and do some practice. As a matter of fact the outside lights were on till the wee hours with some of the hot shots hooping and hollering as they banged each other around. Looks to me like Matt is going to be the hot contender, Jimmy you better get some track time in or you will be lost in the dust.

Dean Sr. came in to get some hop up parts which I'm sure that he is going to share with Retrojr. Yeah right. You should have seen the strained look on Sr's face when I reminded him that Jr. beat him last year.

We also had Merrimacs hot driver "Rob" with his new micro on the road course. It was his first try on the outside track and his first time with a micro. He is going to be a very strong contender. He doesn't like to be in second place.

Coro - we didn't realize that you were using the steering wheel when you were driving. We thought that you were just the walls instead of steering.


----------



## CORO KID

Only if your car is between me and the wall:thumbsup:


----------



## wer4car24

well looks like thursday nights should be alot of fun.We might just have to find a way to slow down matt and bill.(cheater steering blocks and wings) HAHA!!!


----------



## RitoSr

Mike I think you and I can put a little Hammer blocking on those two what do you think???


----------



## silverbullet146

Hey Jimmy,

I know two guys who think they are going to kick your butt so bad that you are going to drop kick your BRP.
Ho Ho Ho

The Bullet
:hat:


----------



## dancingd

Aren't you surpose to be doing your work????????????


----------



## wer4car24

BRP BRP is that all we have running through our vains??? Well mine was running good untill i smoked the comm(Thanks Coro) hahaha. See you all thursday hope it isnt raining.

HEY BISH you 97 Lover you still around drop me a email
[email protected]

Mike :dude:


----------



## silverbullet146

Dancing D Your tires are in. Rain, Rain go away.

Bullet


----------



## dancingd

Will be stopping by on Thursday rain or shine....


----------



## wer4car24

Whats going on everyone. Was just wondering if any of you crazy R?C racers knew of any 1/10 cars out there for sale. Just looking for a good car for the summer season and maybe just maybe a race here and thee in york. If anyone knows of someone selling one or has one themself let me know.
See you all thursday if the rain holds off.


----------



## Anchor2

Has Thursday racing started yet? What are the times?


Anchor


----------



## bish101

hey are you starting summer hours yet? what are they going to be. im going to try and stop by and drop a car off for mike. and i want to start racing one night a week. hope all is well with every one.


----------



## ritojr

hey ill sell mine. i dont have the money for it anyways plus im too good for everyone else so its no fun. no im actually gonna keep it, im gonna have to show my old man how its done this summer.


----------



## silverbullet146

The track is open this Thursday for racing if Bill Jr. gets the lap counter up and running. Otherwise we are going to have a free for all for both the 10th scale ovals, the 18th scale BRP cars and road course for the 18th scale four wheel drive cars.

Maybe Coro will come down so I can put some red paint and black wheel marks on this car.

Bullet


----------



## CORO KID

ITS MIKE`S BIRTHDAY he`s old for a boy,his beautiful Wife bought him a new car so he can play!


----------



## dancingd

So does that mean there is going to be CAKE tomorrow?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Anchor2

I couldn't make it tonight, school meeting for the kids. When is the track available to run laps? I was thinking of running up there on Sunday in the morning if possible?

Anchor


----------



## ritojr

hey bill, got the lap counter working yet?


----------



## wer4car24

Hey guys. The lap counter was working pretty good thursday just had to stay tight inside on turn 1.Could use a few more cars to bang around. Lets hope the rain holds off thursday evening.


----------



## dancingd

Heading to T.C's hope that the hot dogs are ready..........


----------



## dancingd

Hey Jim you missed it last night, Bill Sr let me drive his car in oval and road course and you talk about hecking. 
Those guys didn't give me any chances...But it was fun while it lasted...Thanks Bill Sr...


----------



## wcrotty

Hey guys,

We start racing tonight inside. Hope to see you all there. 

We got a boat load of different bodys in too.

later

Bill jr


----------



## CORO KID

Some of us have to work for a living! whats with the poker page having raining Bills?


----------



## silverbullet146

Coro - All work and no play will have your wife kicking you out of the house. Come on down Saturday and visit.

Bullet


----------



## wer4car24

Hello all Was fun to be back mini racing. Should be a fun season. Looks like the shop is having better luck getting parts and some of the new cars are just waiting to race. Hope to see alot of our friends and racers back this winter. :dude:


----------



## wcrotty

raining bill heads ....... nothing is better then that.


----------



## CORO KID

If you looked better!


----------



## wcrotty

good point


----------



## silverbullet146

Coro - come on back, I need someone to hammer around the track. We have a ton of new bodies and new mini's on the shelf. The track is really great even with Garret's designed layout.

Bullet


----------



## wer4car24

Racing this week was fun. We had some old faces show up on saturday and we had alot of good racing. Anyone with a mini-z 01 car should look for there old stock parts and come race. Some of our best races were with the 01 box stock cars. Well all see you next week at the track.


----------



## CORO KID

Mini Z`s stink I hate them and so does Big Jim!
Coro Kid


----------



## wcrotty

Big jim can only drive ovals. Mini-zs are too complicated for him.


----------



## CORO KID

Bill JR a hacker like the real JR#8
Your wrong Big Jim can only Punt Mini Z`s and only drive 10th scale and drive you in the wall. He is my personal Hero in the Bill slam department he does it with style!
I`m just a Hack like your Dear Ol`Dad!
your only friend
Coro Kid


----------



## wcrotty

I heard jimmy is trying to run 12th scale. My old stomping ground. I wonder if he can get as much distance with the 12th as he did with the miniz.

One of these days i will have to go race him.


----------



## dancingd

He didn't punt his car this weekend....Just to let you know that I made the show and drove a good race to get second in the A-main...


----------



## Anchor2

wcrotty said:


> I heard jimmy is trying to run 12th scale. My old stomping ground. I wonder if he can get as much distance with the 12th as he did with the miniz.
> 
> One of these days i will have to go race him.


 Hope you are not getting too old to race onroad? The excuses like, my axle is bent, or haven't fix my car yet, will not work! When you do decide to stop growing feathers and race 12th scale, I'll supply you with batteries and motor, all you have to do is show up and drive. Well, I may have better luck with Garrett running 12th scale instead, he can wheel a car like a pro. Going to try and stop up Saturday to see all.

Anchor :thumbsup:


----------



## wcrotty

Great racing thursday and saturday.


----------



## wcrotty

Racing thursday was a blast. Dean SR and Matt both got their Mr01 box stock cars running great. That class is growing and the funnest class to drive.

We also got to see Coro Kid. Thanks for stopping by larry.

We all hope you dust off your old mini-z cars and come back to race. We need someone else to hack other then the OLD MAN. 

later all


----------



## silverbullet146

Hey I resemble that remark.


Bullet


----------



## barnz2

*More Racing*

If Thursdays and Saturdays are not enough racing, you can now get another fix on Sundays at Lakes Region R/C Speedway in Gilford NH. (http://www.lakesregionrc.com). We have added 1/18 scale mini's to our regular racing schedule. Thank you for your time and we hope to see some of you soon.

Tim Barnes


----------



## wcrotty

Dude, Then i would have to wake up before 6AM


----------



## silverbullet146

How many 18th scale people do you presently have in the Lakes Region racing at this time or how many are really interested? Does anyone presently have 18th scale cars?

Silverbullet


----------



## dancingd

Jr.Are you going to beable to get up that early???


----------



## wcrotty

Not a chance......i need as much beauty sleep as i can get.


----------



## CORO KID

you better take a nap!


----------



## barnz2

Bill I've seen you up that early before, of course that was many years ago back in Newington. 

I do not run this class so I'm not sure of all the rules, etc... But I came acrost your site and saw that these were the cars you run and thought you guys might be interested in a little more racing. Last year they average between 3 and 5 people. They are all still pretty new at this so I'm sure you guys will kick our butts, but a good old fashion butt kicking usually helps speed the learning curve. 

Tim


----------



## RitoSr

So who won the championship this year guys??? Was it Tony? Sr tell the Mrs not to forget her shirt next Thursday, we have some partying to do. Talk to you all later. Have a good turkey day all.


----------



## dancingd

I guess I won't be missing this next Thursday....


----------



## silverbullet146

RitroSr


Sounds like we need some TONY cake.

Bullet


----------



## dancingd

Did my things come in??????


----------



## dancingd

Just would like to take this time and wish everyone a HAPPY HOLIDAY season..


----------

